# WWE SmackDown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe



## Dibil13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

:harper Pls push


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

I still don't get why they book guest hosts that barely anyone knows.


----------



## Second Nature

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

Another "Celebrity" guest host? so Smackdown is turning into RAW 2009?


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

- Will AJ Styles finally destroy James Ellsworth once-and-for-all, and end his phony 3-0 streak?
- How will Dolph Ziggler prepare for his world title match next week?
- Will Luke Harper continue to make an impact alongside Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton?
- Will Dean Ambrose get his revenge on the Miz?
- Is Alexa Bliss really hurt or did she fake her injury last week?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

- Not much on this week's show sounds all that interesting except Dean and Luke. 

- The "Who attacked Nikki Bella" angle has potential to be really awful just off of some of the suspects. 

- More guest hosts that no one cares about....yay.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> I still don't get why they book guest hosts that barely anyone knows.


Tbf Phillippe was _quite_ a big star back in the day...but yeah...that was back in the day. 

It's pretty apt that Vince and the rest of his brainless minions choose a guy who was in 'I Know What You Did Last Summer' considering the creative team don't seem to know what happened three months ago.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

Jesus, 3 straight weeks of "celebrity" guests. At least Phillippe is actually a star. He's been in some good movies I know what you did last summer, Cruel Intentions,Macgruber,Crash, and he used to bang young Reese Whitherspoon.
I'm ok with this.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

Time to start getting ready for The BLUE BRAND :liquor

When will the WWE Universe finally learn who attacked Nikki Bella? - Better Question, does the WWE Universe really care? :troll


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

Wait, is Natalya a heel or a face?


----------



## SmarkSideOfTheMoon

Smackdown has been putting on some stinkers the last few weeks I really hope tonight's show has something entertaining in store


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

Wheres Taker at, he said he was back but doesn't look that way, his and Cena's presence on the shows would help so much.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

Preview actually sounds kind of promising:

Harper vs Ambrose
Triple Threat for #1 Contender for Tag Team Championship (could be a great match)
Cena's return

Hope that Shooter dude does no take up too much time.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*



> “Shooter” star Ryan Phillippe is coming to SmackDown LIVE this Tuesday


If he doesn't get an RKO i'll riot unch


----------



## sailord

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Wheres Taker at, he said he was back but doesn't look that way, his and Cena's presence on the shows would help so much.


I think he would be I think he just had surgery that week maybe the recovery is not going that well he needs some more time


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

Haven't decided if I'm gonna take in this shitshow tonight. I tried to watch RAW last night and regretted all 2,523 seconds of it that I was able to endure. I still can't shake it's rancid stench. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't survive another attempt. And I'm running out of barf bags.


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*



DoubtGin said:


> Preview actually sounds kind of promising:
> 
> Harper vs Ambrose
> Triple Threat for #1 Contender for Tag Team Championship (could be a great match)
> Cena's return
> 
> Hope that Shooter dude does no take up too much time.


I'm pretty sure Cena returns next week.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

So is Wyatt going to be on the show or am I going to have to skip and just watch Luke/Dean?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

Ambrose is literally so irrelevant, he's now going up against someone who couldn't even get a win over Kane? :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

I hope we get Ambrose going crazy on Ellsworth.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

Styles vs Ellsworth to kick off Smackdown...Nice of them to get the shit out of the way first, hopefully this bloody ends tonight.

Harper vs Ambrose is a nice match, doubt Harper will win though.

Hopefully Breeze wins that Triple Threat, but wouldn't be surprised if it's Slater, they lose to Wyatt & Orton again then Rhyno really turns on him.

Apollo Crews getting a title shot because he pinned Miz at Tribute To The Troops :lol at least he's back on TV but I don't really care.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*



Acezwicker said:


> I'm pretty sure Cena returns next week.


Ugh, you are right.

Should still be a decent show hopefully.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

I am not enthused at all for Cena's return next week. I'm so over him lol.

Excited to see Dean as usual, the match with Harper should be good (Y) I enjoyed their short feud last year (in fact I have a plaque from their Extreme Rules match on my wall haha cos Dean's win over Harper in that match was Dean's first singles PPV win post Shield!), so this should be great.

I assume they keep postponing Ellsworth's title shot cos of AJ's ankle?


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*

Can't wait for Dean to interfere and give Ellsworth the DQ win


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*



Dibil13 said:


> Can't wait for Dean to interfere and give Ellsworth the DQ win


 Welcome to the WWE, where we make our heel champions look like dweebs and our faces unstoppable.

And people wonder why heels are cheered while babyfaces are booed :mj4


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

With the exception of Dean vs Luke, that preview doesn't sound too thrilling.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*



Ace said:


> Welcome to the WWE, where we make our *heel champions look like dweebs and our faces unstoppable*.
> 
> And people wonder why heels are cheered while babyfaces are booed :mj4


Unless you're Becky Lynch


----------



## Gary Thompson

After the Kane/Randy situation ultimately turned to Randy joining the Wyatt's, followed by Undertaker returning and claiming "Wrestlemania will no longer denfine who he is", I honestly thought we were going to see the Brothers of Destruction team up one more time and feud with the Wyatt's, for what we ultimately knew were going to be the tag titles!!! Now that would have been a good way for both Undertaker and Kane (on his 20th year in WWE) to go out!!


----------



## Ace

AJ v Ellsworth is opening but remains to be seen if they actually have it happen..


----------



## Strategize

One more week until big match John comes back to save this mess. I can't believe I actually said that.


----------



## starsfan24

- Hopefully AJ ends this garbage with Ellsworth tonight.
- Hope Breeze wins the triple threat, but it'll be Slater.
- Dean vs. Harper should be decent I guess.
- Just remembered that Crews is still alive and on the Smackdown roster.


----------



## Therapy

Going into this one with zero expectations.. Show sounds like shit on paper


----------



## Dan Rodmon

So Harper is doing the singles while Wyatt and Orton do their own thing in the tag team? Interesting. I've always liked giving a stable let some space but when shit hits the fan they're right there. 

Hopefully Harper wins. Clean. 

Have Wyatt and Orton attack the winner of the match.

Make the Wyatts great again.


----------



## Hawkke

Almost time for the Chinless Charmer! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## scshaastin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/20 - Luke Harper targets The Lunatic Fringe*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> I still don't get why they book guest hosts that barely anyone knows.


 Because they're promoting a network show. The same show they have been promoting for weeks.


----------



## Therapy

My body is ready


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Hold on. Apparently Crews is getting a title shot?

Where the fuck did that come from? We shouldn't be getting RAW level booking on the Christmas smackdown.


----------



## Mox Girl

Bring on my weekly live dose of Ambrose :woo

(hey that rhymes!)


----------



## wwe9391

im Just looking forward to seeing the face that runs the place and Alexa. Oh man Alexa just melts my heart away


----------



## Hawkke

Therapy said:


> My body is ready


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Most anticipated WWE title match of the year coming up :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

Sorry I like Raws theme better


----------



## Phaedra

Didn't last through Raw last night, hope tonight is better lol.


----------



## wkc_23

WWE Championship match to kickoff.


----------



## Therapy

Dat pop for AJ.. No one gets that kind of pop still... :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Kicking off with the WWE title match. I wonder what closes then.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Squash or GTFO


----------



## wwe9391

THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## DammitChrist

Time for the Phenomenal One to....BEAT UP JAMES ELLSWORTH!!!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Ugh you assholes cut away from AJ entrance to focus on these announcer geeks.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## starsfan24

Beat his ass AJ.


----------



## Jason Golden

AJ!


----------



## American_Nightmare

Rhyno gonna get a huge pop I'm guessing


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Alright AJ, waste this geek. This match shouldn't go more than 2 minutes...at best.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Boos for Chinsuke.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Therapy said:


> My body is ready


Mine too.


----------



## Therapy

Headliner said:


> Kicking off with the WWE title match. I wonder what closes then.


Probably some forced womens revolution shit


----------



## Hawkke

Jimmy E!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23

No reaction for Ellsworth :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Those AJ chants :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

AJ's gonna kill you.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Ellsworth came out 2nd to the WWE champion. Only Cena & Reigns get that kinda treatment :vince


----------



## DammitChrist

I heard some boos for James Ellsworth :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jason Golden

That flashing blue was forshadowing y'all.


----------



## Lothario

Looks like it genuine just dawned on Ellsworth that he legitimately has no business being out there. Not kayfabe, but legit realizing he looks ridiculous. :maury


----------



## drougfree

heel james > alexa


----------



## razzathereaver

Goddamn, he stiffed the shit out of him :lmao


----------



## Mainboy

:ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Styles beat him without a finishing move.

Genius.


----------



## Therapy

Squashed!!! Just like he should have!!!


----------



## Headliner

He got pinned over a forearm smash?????:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ stiffing Ellsworth. :lol :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Is this shit over now?


----------



## DammitChrist

LMAO did it without breaking a sweat


----------



## God Movement

Ellsworth berried.

This isn't right.

:lawler


----------



## Mordecay

LMAO


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol :lol :lol

RIP Ellsworth.


----------



## drougfree

we have to recognize that james is a great actor


----------



## Therapy

The crowd couldn't be happier this geek got thrashed


----------



## wwe9391

Time to put this geek down for good.


----------



## Empress

Styles is so damn good! Just simply the best there is right now. I'm glad he squashed Ellsworth. 

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Headliner

Was that table spot botched? That was a rough landing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

AJ gonna get DQ'd and lose!!!!!!


----------



## God Movement

Headliner said:


> He got pinned over a forearm smash?????:lmao


Shit is hilarious bruh.


----------



## Hawkke

Rip Jimmy E.

:dead3


----------



## starsfan24

BEAT HIS ASS.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Thank you AJ. :bow :mark: :bow :mark:

Eviscerate this goober!


----------



## razzathereaver

drougfree said:


> we have to recognize that james is a great actor


He's an even greater punching bag.


----------



## Therapy

Nice improv by AJ when there was no tables/chairs under the ring.. Any rookie would have choked during that spot..


----------



## Meeki

Crowd want tables


----------



## God Movement

Time for this nerd bird to be moved down the card.


----------



## Pongo

that catapult looked nasty


----------



## Simply Flawless

AJ needs to sort out that weird hairstyle he thinks looks cool :booklel


----------



## 4freedom

It SHOULD be like this before. Squash him AJ


----------



## starsfan24

That was everything I wanted it to be and more.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Can Ellsworth getting his ass kicked be the whole show, please?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Thank.You.A.J. 

Honestly, Ellsorth was around a month too long.....and this makes AJ look as vicious as when he turned on Cena. I love it. Get him out of your ring and off your brand.


----------



## Meeki

He's gonna kill him


----------



## DammitChrist

Damn, AJ Styles could attack Jesus Christ and he may still end up being cheered.


----------



## Leather Rebel

YES! I like Ellsworth, but this was the right way of doing this, and both played it perfectly.


----------



## Lothario

Looks like they finally killed the Ellsworth crap. No Dean either which means hopefully Ambrose is moving on from this dweeb too.


----------



## Therapy

Wow.. AJs promo style changed tonight a bit. He's even more heel than before.. :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

Out comes another jobber


----------



## starsfan24

Dolph rocking the Zack Ryder shirt.


----------



## Death Rider

THANK YOU AJ
THANK YOU AJ
THANK YOU AJ


----------



## DammitChrist

Decent reaction for Ziggler


----------



## Hawkke

Wait, was that a photographer standing over Ellsworth there in the corner? They couldn't even try to hide it?

:HA:HA

Production Value! (Y)


----------



## TD_DDT

AJ is the GOAT


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Ziggler for the championship?Another squash or GTFO.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

No **** but from a man who has great hair and knows great hair, AJ's hair is simply flawless. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Best start to SD in a while, just needed Ambrose to murder the jobber too.


----------



## Therapy

As an EMT... I'm cringing hard how shitty that cervical collar is put on Ellsworth


----------



## Leather Rebel

My boy Corbin with that sweet theme.


----------



## Mordecay

No reaction for Corbin


----------



## Trophies

Please be the end of Ellsworth.


----------



## TD_DDT

Corbin sucks ugh


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Now this could get interesting.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Baron Corbin......well that's one I didn't see coming.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Corbin with the worst reaction in wrestling.


----------



## 4freedom

WUT Corbin ? Time to AJ styles elevate everyone on SD


----------



## starsfan24

OH BOY! MORE ZIGGLER VS. CORBIN PLEASE. :mark:


----------



## Meeki

Corbin is bland as fuck


----------



## Therapy

Corbins stomach frowns at these shenanigans


----------



## Headliner

Tell me one good trait about Corbin that makes him good? He's so awful.


----------



## wwe9391

I have never finished watching a full Corbin match ever


----------



## Mordecay

One more time lol


----------



## God Movement

One more time? These people are evil as fuck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wow a "one more time" chant for Corbin.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Good crowd tonight, anyway.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I FUCKING LOVE THE END OF DAYS :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

This crowd is full of savages. I love it.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Corbin faired pretty damn well with that promo, fck all those overused 'what' chances.


----------



## God Movement

Corbin is the GOAT. Can't wait until he wins the WWE Title.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

DAT ENTIRE OPENING SEGMENT WAS A FUCKING WIN

:mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Harper :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Pongo

Headliner said:


> Tell me one good trait about Corbin that makes him good? He's so awful.


give him time, i see glimpse of greatness here and there, he just still needs to grow... a lot


----------



## Therapy

Headliner said:


> Tell me one good trait about Corbin that makes him good? He's so awful.


He is 2016's Alex Riley.. His intro is more over than he is


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

205 Live? The first time I'm looking forward to seeing Neville wrestle since like ever... :clap


----------



## Mra22

Lol the crowd was crapping on Ziggler and rightfully so


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I wonder what they are going to do with Ellsworth now? I hope everyone is having a goodnight! Also I'm having breakfast for dinner tonight! What are/did you guys have? LOL!


----------



## ElTerrible

One more time LOL. Fans love that finisher. >


----------



## Ace

1 million * opening match and segment :mark:

AJ Styles over as fuck.


----------



## Hawkke

starsfan24 said:


> This crowd is full of savages. I love it.


You'd like the fans in LU then, now that's an evil bunch! And they don't.. often.. over use the "This is Awsum!" chant.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Corbin is improving. Not quite there yet, but there's potential. Maybe this Ziggler 'feud' is setting up a title shot for Corbin?


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'm loving this crowd tonight. :lol


----------



## Jason Golden

Love AJ beating James ass.

Dolphy Z coming out with that old school WWE look.

Baron Corbin has a nice finisher. I'll give him that.


----------



## Natecore

AJ killing Ellsworth = $$$$

Corbin's existence = an injustice


----------



## Meeki

What the duck is Bryan wearing


----------



## wkc_23

Ziggler and Corbin for the millionth time.


----------



## starsfan24

MOAR Dolph Vs. Corbin matches. :mark: They were so great earlier in the year I need MORE.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder what they are going to do with Ellsworth now? I hope everyone is having a goodnight! Also I'm having breakfast for dinner tonight! What are/did you guys have? LOL!


It's already better than all of last night's RAW. :surprise:


----------



## HiddenViolence

A little part of me wanted to see Ellsworth win just to see the rage on here :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder what they are going to do with Ellsworth now? I hope everyone is having a goodnight! Also I'm having breakfast for dinner tonight! What are/did you guys have? LOL!


In my opinion we shouldn't see or here from Ellsworth for a long time. When he comes back, I hope it's in a managerial role where he can take bumps leading a bigger charge.

As far as dinner, I'm about to reheat some chicken enchiladas I cooked yesterday.


----------



## Cipher

So is Dolph cosplaying as Bret Hart now?


----------



## Mordecay

Harper should get the opportunity instead of Corbin


----------



## starsfan24

Apollo Crews gets the jobber entrance. Lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

So either Corbin wins or somehow the match becomes a triple threat. Corbin hasn't been pinned or submitted yet on the roster right. No way they have him lose unless he gets counted or gets disqualified.


----------



## drougfree

miz :mark:


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Can we get some momentum for Apollo or at least a semi meaningful feud. If anyone can help this guy develop a character during a feud it's The Miz.....oh damn, nvm jobber entrance. =(


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ace said:


> 1 million * opening match and segment :mark:
> 
> AJ Styles over as fuck.


They should really keep the title on him for as long as damn possible. :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

What is with Bryan and that Mr. Rogers sweater he is wearing?


----------



## [email protected]

Corbin was good. I'm all about him working his ass off tonight. Maybe there is something here.

Crews not looking good. Probably not able to push the same at the gym lately due to something. Hope it isn't a lack of motivation.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

I really hope WWE doesn't actually try to put Corbin on the World title scene.

And finally the jobber has been destroyed like he should.


----------



## Asuka842

Oh dear sweet merciful Santa, Maryse looks amazing in that outfit.


----------



## Cipher

I like Corbin unironically :justsayin He has spurts of greatness on the mic and has been surprisingly good in the ring too.

You can tell he's putting work in the gym too, his delts looked bigger.


----------



## Natecore

The Miz is wrestling.

Back to the Boca Raton Bowl!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Asuka842 said:


> Oh dear sweet merciful Santa, Maryse looks amazing in that outfit.


Maryse looks amazing in anything. :yum:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

If Mr. Happy to be here actually wins...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Fucking cameraman. Not quite as bad as RAW's resident epileptics, but they're working on it real hard.


----------



## ElTerrible

Crews needs a storyline and feud badly. He´s Smackdown´s Neville.


----------



## Hawkke

TheatricalEssence said:


> A little part of me wanted to see Ellsworth win just to see the rage on here :lol


It would have been an epic meltdown, a true thing of beauty! >


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

wwe9391 said:


> What is with Bryan and that Mr. Rogers sweater he is wearing?


Ugly Christmas sweater, what else!! :lol


----------



## Therapy

The Cleaner said:


> Fucking cameraman. Not quite as bad as RAW's resident epileptics, but they're working on it real hard.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

That Styles promo after the beatdown on Ellsworth though. Taker is coming next week, I'm 99.1% certain. Styles vs Taker at the Rumble. Cena will announce next week he's competing in the Rumble match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder what they are going to do with Ellsworth now? I hope everyone is having a goodnight! Also I'm having breakfast for dinner tonight! What are/did you guys have? LOL!


AJ, Maryse, Corbin, you bet your ass I'm having a good time. 

And I'm eating chicken Parmesan. It's delicious. :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Therapy said:


>


This gif is giving me motion sickness.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

starsfan24 said:


> This crowd is full of savages. I love it.


21! 21! 21! lol


----------



## Mordecay

Hysteria said:


> Maryse looks amazing in anything. :yum:


She looks even better when she isn't wearing anything >>>


----------



## bradatar

What's the Corbin hate for? I hope he destroys Dolph.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So Ambrose is wrestling Harper because he got eliminated ? :aries2


----------



## razzathereaver

Therapy said:


>


What an Oscar-winning performance from that chair!


----------



## Abisial

Okay, I think this crowd is edited to fuck.

I just heard the same "Ohhhhh" sound like 12 times in a row on the tiniest moves.


----------



## starsfan24

Has Miz gotten one move of offense in?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Apollo squashing Miz, that means he loses.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Major pin attempt spam here.


----------



## wwetna1

Angle Slam should be his finisher, he makes it look so good


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Mugging of Cena said:


> AJ, Maryse, Corbin, you bet your ass I'm having a good time.
> 
> And I'm eating chicken Parmesan. It's delicious. :lol


It's good your having a good time! :smile2:

Chicken Parmesan sounds yummy! I'm ready to eat some pancakes lol!


----------



## Hawkke

You don't get rid of Maryse! Fire that Ref!

:fuckthis


----------



## starsfan24

How dare Chioda throw out Maryse.


----------



## Headliner

lol at Crews still losing after Maryse gets ejected. :no:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Somebody finally sent Maryse out, LOL


----------



## FaceTime Heel

.....well, I knew it was too good to be true.....


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

That delayed german was sweet.

edit: Renee has a choker. I like that.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

'Scuse me, I gotta go backstage now and comfort Maryse. 


Oh fucking shit. I totally hate this kind of match.


----------



## starsfan24

Miz got one move in and it was his finish. Lmao.


----------



## Asuka842

Wow Crews lost. What a totally shocking development. Can you tell how shocked I am (sarcasm)?


----------



## Mainboy

Miz :ha


----------



## razzathereaver

OOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## wwe9391

hahaha Miz went there


----------



## Hawkke

Wait, What? They said that on TV?

:ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

HOLY SH*T !! MIZ COMING WITH THE FLAME !!!


----------



## Headliner

Oh shit:lmao

MIZ OWNS NOW:lmao


----------



## wwetna1

Miz for the win!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

bradatar said:


> What's the Corbin hate for? I hope he destroys Dolph.


Seriously. Dude is legit. And he improves at a more rapid and consistent pace than anyone I've seen go through the recent incarnation of NXT.


----------



## Mordecay

MIZ IS A FUCKING SAVAGE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Renee got rekt


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Ace

HOLY SHIT!

Miz shooting :mark: :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

Oh damn Miz. Ok.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Dang Miz!!! Poor Renee lol! Ohh he got smacked!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Finally someone called Renee on her sht lol eventhough I love that lady.


----------



## SovereignVA

Wow, I can't believe they went there!

If there plan was to use that to get me interested in a Miz vs Ambrose feud....

....

It worked....


----------



## TD_DDT

Who doesn't love the miz??????


----------



## DammitChrist

Aw, Renee Young was blushing a bit when Ambrose was brought up 

Edit: That was before the Miz mentioned her sleeping with Ambrose though.


----------



## Empress

Oh Shit!!!

MIZ!!! I love this guy. Moment of the year. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Jesus Christ, Renee's got a better shot than half the roster. 


But that real life shit's gotta stop.


----------



## Mra22

Miz is savage :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

The Miz went in :wow:

He gets better and better every week.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED?MIZ IS GOD


----------



## DGenerationMC

:ambrose4 :renee3


----------



## Leather Rebel

You can tell that Reene is genuinely angry about WWE bringing his relation with Dean on screen.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Viewership for Total Divas bout to shoot through the roof, lol.


----------



## SureUmm

Oh snap. People having sex in WWE is canon as fuck now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

That Four-Corners tag-team match looks legit! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

Leather Rebel said:


> You can tell that Reene is genuinely angry about WWE bringing his relation with Dean on screen.


Its all over total divas. I don't think she cares that much.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

So everybody except for the guys who won the no 1 contender's match gets a shot?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

:renee with moment of the night :mark:


----------



## Ace

Best 30 minutes of either SD or Raw all year.

Fantastic show so far.


----------



## Asuka842

Oh and damn Renee looks amazing in that outfit. I love feisty angry Renee. And yeah, serves you right Miz. Her lunatic BF is also going to be rather cross with you for that.


----------



## Mra22

Next week's show looks lit


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

SureUmm said:


> Oh snap. People having sex in WWE is canon as fuck now.


What? You mean they aren't just smooth down there like on my action figures?


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOW FUCKING GOOD IS THE MIZ!? GODDAMN! :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

So no triple threat tonight then?


----------



## Trophies

Oh snap. Renee is not playing.


----------



## Phaedra

WOOOOOWWWWW!! 

HE IS GETTING HIS ASS KICKED. 

I love that she slapped him, he would have got away with a sardonic look but he said 'sleeping with him' ... eek. Renee is going to be part of this storyline and i kind of love it lol.


----------



## ElTerrible

Is this the most high profile IC feud in forever? It´s basically two main event level talents going for the belt. Been awhile since the IC belt has been the 2nd most prestigious belt. #UniversalWhat


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Leather Rebel said:


> You can tell that Reene is genuinely angry about WWE bringing his relation with Dean on screen.


Right. I'd imagine Ambrose is equally as pissed but then again they were both in a Totals Diva episode hosting a cookout/bbq.


----------



## Meeki

Line of the year. Give Miz the title after Styles.


----------



## Mra22

This has been a very entertaining Smackdown, did they get their old writers back? Seems like they had the RAW writers the past couple of weeks


----------



## Hawkke

Gotta give credit to Renee, she sure sold that bit well.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ace said:


> Best 30 minutes of either SD or Raw all year.
> 
> Fantastic show so far.


They really couldn't have scripted the first 30 any fucking better. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Ace said:


> Best 30 minutes of either SD or Raw all year.
> 
> Fantastic show so far.


Christmas came early for Ace!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Anyone peep the lovely attention to detail with Renee pulling her mic & sh*t off. :clap


----------



## Therapy

The My Pillow guy is such a total creep who gives pedo vibes


----------



## razzathereaver

I need a gif of that slap. Might've knocked another one of Miz's teeth out.


----------



## DGenerationMC

So, Ambrose (with Renee) v Miz (with Maryse) at Mania?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Hysteria said:


> In my opinion we shouldn't see or here from Ellsworth for a long time. When he comes back, I hope it's in a managerial role where he can take bumps leading a bigger charge.
> 
> As far as dinner, I'm about to reheat some chicken enchiladas I cooked yesterday.


That idea sound cool and him being gone for awhile would sell his injuries from A.J., chicken enchiladas, I don't think I've ever had those.


----------



## JC00

Liger!Liger! said:


> So everybody except for the guys who won the no 1 contender's match gets a shot?


Yes. Because the whole reason why they aren't getting a shot is because Ryder is legitimately injured


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Smackdown writers deserve a raise for the first 30 minutes.


----------



## Hawkke

I have to admit.. I actually kind of want to watch the first 30 minutes of this show over again.


----------



## SureUmm

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> What? You mean they aren't just smooth down there like on my action figures?


Innocence: lost


----------



## Mra22

Therapy said:


> The My Pillow guy is such a total creep who gives pedo vibes


Very creepy he looks like he wants to smother you with his pillow


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Shit just got real lol I'm ready for this feud


----------



## wwe9391

I love this Cena return promo


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Leather Rebel said:


> You can tell that Reene is genuinely angry about WWE bringing his relation with Dean on screen.


This fucking company. It's nobody's motherfucking business who's sleeping with whom. They've been fucking with people's private lives like this for as long as I can remember, and it never ends well. Just fucking stop it. 

Or, how about we have a love triangle with Stephanie, H, and Rollins. What's good for the fucking goose, as they say.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Smackdown seems back on track with this show. Loving it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This Cena theme for his comeback is f*cking legendary, I'd honestly wish they'd use it. Just to prove Cena is a level above everyone else.


----------



## Leather Rebel

wwe9391 said:


> Its all over total divas. I don't think she cares that much.


Yeah, but one thing is a "reality show" which don't really represent the same audience that WWE and the other is Miz calling Reene and Dean having sex on live TV. On Talking Smack Dean and Reene always act on screen and they never mention their relationship, and in some interviews Reene has said that she and Ambrose are more happy with their relation being more private. This is totally the price of being a cast on TD, but I don't think they're fully happy with WWE making their affaire part of a storyline.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

ElTerrible said:


> Is this the most high profile IC feud in forever? It´s basically two main event level talents going for the belt. Been awhile since the IC belt has been the 2nd most prestigious belt. #UniversalWhat


Completely true. It should be a title that tops guys go for when the world title picture is filled. If Cena is going against Taker at WM for the wwe title, Styles should be going for the IC belt.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The Cleaner said:


> It's already better than all of last night's RAW. :surprise:


I'm glad AJ beat Ellsworth!


----------



## starsfan24

Oh great. Natty. Yay.


----------



## Mra22

That Cena promo !!! :mark: welcome back John! I've missed you


----------



## Cipher

Can't wait for Big Match John to come back.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I hate Cena, but I love that solo sad trumpet version of his theme :lmao

Nikki and Natalya in the ring together, two of the sexiest women there is :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh Nikki baybeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Hawkke

So, now what? Natty face turn 30, she's pushing for that Big show record!

...


Well, I suppose not :lol


----------



## Jason Golden

I agree with everyone...This Smackdown has been good so far. Looks like It's getting it's Mojo back.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Goddess Nikki and her goddess-like body :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Ratchet Carmella ya'll.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CARMELLA AND THE BAD B*TCH THAT SHE IS !! SHE'S LEVELS ABOVE THESE HOES ON THE MIC.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Carmella! :dance :dance :dance

Edit: And in those Jordan True Blues! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Princess Mella looks fine as hell as does Nikki. And then there is Natty


----------



## Mugging of Cena

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This Cena theme for his comeback is f*cking legendary, I'd honestly wish they'd use it. Just to prove Cena is a level above everyone else.


For real. I'm hyped!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

John Cena's theme sounds pretty cool in violin.


----------



## Phaedra

Talking smack just became MUST WATCH. 

I think Renee took out Nikki now lol. any mystery now has the answer :Renee did it. she can throw a meaner slap than Brie Bella lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Carmella :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible

Mra22 said:


> This has been a very entertaining Smackdown, did they get their old writers back? Seems like they had the RAW writers the past couple of weeks


Same good writers. Just gave you the play-off they have been building towards with AJ finally murdering Ellsworth. Would have happened two weeks earlier, if not for the ankle. And I doubt AJ is 100% cleared yet. He did no running in the whole match and post-match beatdown. Just some methodical stuff. They just wanted to move on. Also the reason, why I doubt AJ will defend next week. Theý´ll do Ziggler&Corbin.


----------



## Lothario

Carmella is getting really comfortable on the microphone.


----------



## starsfan24

Ok Carmella :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

carmella going brooklyn on these hoes.


----------



## Headliner

Carmella calling out Nikki for the fake tits. Why are people so ruthless tonight? :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Nattie and Carmella in the ring with Nikki?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Nikki...

The hair, the outfit :damn


----------



## razzathereaver

Someone send Poirot out to solve this shit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Heard about Renee slapping Miz. This is the first time WWE has really acknowledge Dean & Renee being a real couple on TV. Could be interesting as Dean's feud with the Miz progresses.


----------



## wwetna1

Mella went in on the tit job too lol, no fucks this first hour 

Shitting on the twins too lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nikki & Nattie combined on the mic and it's not even close.


----------



## Mordecay

The Cleaner said:


> This fucking company. It's nobody's motherfucking business who's sleeping with whom. They've been fucking with people's private lives like this for as long as I can remember, and it never ends well. Just fucking stop it.
> 
> Or, how about we have a love triangle with Stephanie, H, and Rollins. What's good for the fucking goose, as they say.


Well, their relationship is already exposed on tv, so I don't know why she should be angry and honestly I don't think she is, she is really good actress. Dean probably is pissed though, he's a very private person, he doesn't even own a fucking twitter account


----------



## starsfan24

You can tell Carmella is getting into her groove. I'm liking this.


----------



## Mra22

Cipher said:


> Can't wait for Big Match John to come back.


Me either man I've missed him


----------



## DammitChrist

Meh, I'm siding with Carmella on this one.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Carmella is so amazing, I love her mic skills. I'm even willing to forgive her body shaming ..... Bella's breast implants :mark:


----------



## Pongo

jesus what's with the savagery tonight


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Oh, just say you attacked Nikki already. Stop being afraid of her and admit it.


----------



## SovereignVA

This might be GOAT SD of the year, even this segment with Nikki/Carmella/Natalya intrigues me.


----------



## wwe9391

and this is where the show goes down hill


----------



## Therapy

Natty being the attacker is worse than Rikshi attacking Austin


----------



## Alright_Mate

Fair play to Carmella she has got very comfortable on mic.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

JC00 said:


> Yes. Because the whole reason why they aren't getting a shot is because Ryder is legitimately injured


Yeah, but the other guys lost anyway. They should probably have another match to probe themselves but no, instead they just throw the losers to go there and lose. They should do a Slater vs Rhyno match where the winner picks a partner to challenge the Wyatts(since they were the former champions but split up), that would've made more sense.


----------



## Lothario

The thought of Nikki walking around the house nude just because. God is good.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

IT WAS ME NIKKI!!! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!!!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

She cant be a snitch if she aint do it so I guess mystery is solved. #First48


----------



## Nicky Midss

Wow. Get edgier


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

This show is so savage tonight.


----------



## SureUmm

Oh great, time for more Nikki Bella Is A Powerful Self-Made Woman action.


----------



## Headliner

Yoooooo WHAT IS GOING ON TONIGHT:lmao :lmao 

They must be drinking some good shit backstage.:done


----------



## razzathereaver

Everyone on this show is a fucking savage tonight :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Who the fuck wrote this. Natalya saying bitch, and actually not saying my uncle Bret while saying she was a Neidhart


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Why is the star of this feud running away fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA

Holy fucking shit!

Natalya being the attacker was so obvious it swerved me!


----------



## wwe9391

Leather Rebel said:


> Yeah, but one thing is a "reality show" which don't really represent the same audience that WWE and the other is Miz calling Reene and Dean having sex on live TV. On Talking Smack Dean and Reene always act on screen and they never mention their relationship, and in some interviews Reene has said that she and Ambrose are more happy with their relation being more private. This is totally the price of being a cast on TD, but I don't think they're fully happy with WWE making their affaire part of a storyline.


If they wanted to keep it private then they shouldn't have gone on total divas.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Ok, now she's talking shit now after she exits the ring. I know she's a heel, but still funny.


----------



## starsfan24

This show tonight just don't care.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Miz is always part of the best programs because he is just really good. WWE did a good job training fans that he was just a dork, a comedy act really. Admittedly, I'm ashamed to say, I bought it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

She's Natalya Neidhart? Like the Neidhart name has any clout :ha


----------



## Ace

This SD though, wow :mark:

Next level.


----------



## Mra22

Well we knew that, Natalia is annoying though lol


----------



## Therapy

Wow this show is ruthless tonight..

Yeah bitch.. Fucking wow


----------



## TD_DDT

This is savage. I like savage.


----------



## wkc_23

Finally Natayla showing some fire


----------



## Lothario

:banderas


----------



## Trifektah

LOL What is this shit?


----------



## [email protected]

Nattie went in


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nattie talking about charisma :ha


----------



## razzathereaver

SMACKDOWN GOT NO FUCKING CHILL


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

This Smackdown WTF


----------



## DammitChrist

Holy shit! Everyone is going savage tonight :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh shit! This first hour of SDL has been as good as anything I've seen in a while! :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

Damn Natty. Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Trophies

When did Total Divas come on?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I like angry Natty, but what the fuck with this personal shit tonight. Not digging it at all.


----------



## scshaastin

This show is seemingly not very PG as usual tonight


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I thought Talking Smack came on later.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Nattie really had me until she suggested that Nikkie had a terrible personality only to say she's beautiful on the inside and out....How Sway?


----------



## Phaedra

Fuck, they shootin from the hip tonight man lol.


----------



## bradatar

OH FUCK NATTY TOSSIN JAWN SHADE


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Damn, the relationship digs are off the charts tonight.


----------



## Mra22

Dang this show is savage!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

What's with people being savage tonight? :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME, I'M MARKING HARD FOR THIS SMACKDOWN!!!!!!


----------



## Pongo

are they doing a contest backstage we don't know about? low blows everywhere


----------



## Alright_Mate

:wow what is tonight? Everyone is going in hard!


----------



## ElTerrible

Oh wow. Holyshit. That´s the most savage thing and that´s saying something.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Nattie was going off on Nikki lol!


----------



## Mox Girl

Ugh Dean being involved in a Total Divas storyline??? This is what we're lowered to? Miz and Dean can feud without that crap show being involved lol.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Nattie being SAVAGE is so fucking good :homer


----------



## Meeki

I reckon last nights drunk Foley wrote this. Great stuff so far.


----------



## wwe9391

Wow ok I was wrong. Natyla is my new favorite now.


----------



## 4freedom

Too many savagery, the crowd love this thing :lol


----------



## Hawkke

People shooting with tommy guns here tonight :lol


----------



## SureUmm

Headliner said:


> Yoooooo WHAT IS GOING ON TONIGHT:lmao :lmao
> 
> They must be drinking some good shit backstage.:done


Nattie was having so much fun and getting into it, "yeah BITCH"


----------



## Liger!Liger!

So Ziggler wins a match to challenge AJ then has to win another to challenge AJ and just accepts it? WTF


----------



## Empress

SDLive is venturing into AE territory! I love this trainwreck episode!! 

Natalya was finally interesting. I'll be damned.


----------



## Asuka842

Wow, so it was Natalya. No less than Sherlock Holmes himself could have figured out this great mystery (sarcasm).


----------



## Mra22

scshaastin said:


> This show is seemingly not very PG as usual tonight


That's a good thing maybe Linda being apart of Trump's cabinet will be a good thing :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Nattie... interesting!? 

Hot damn! SDL is changing lives! :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

That shit went hard!

My God, Natalya.....holy fucking shit.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Nattie out of left field with a great promo. Wtf?


----------



## Ace

Best hr all year and it isn't even close.

Bella-Mella-Natayla > daylight > Charlotte-Sasha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> Nattie... interesting!?
> 
> Hot damn! SDL is changing lives! :mark:


BUT WHERE DOES MELLA GO FROM HERE !!! cry:cry


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Liger!Liger! said:


> So Ziggler wins a match to challenge AJ then has to win another to challenge AJ and just accepts it? WTF


He asked for it. No, he begged for it. He done it to himself.


----------



## SureUmm

BuzzKillington said:


> Nattie out of left field with a great promo. Wtf?


It's _almost _like it wasn't much of a stretch for her to hate Nikki Bella for hotting her way to the top.


----------



## Therapy

My reaction when Natty was revealed at the attacker










My reaction during her promo


----------



## ElTerrible

I can´t believe Carmella dropped the Silicon bombs and Nattya made it look like child´s play a minute later. That Cena line was by far the most savage, cause it´s probably true and must be devastating for Nikki, unless Cena has proposed and set a date in the mean time. I mean damn.


----------



## JC00

I think Vince has the night off and Haitch is running things


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Nicki goes to Natty to ask for a promo. Natty asks what kind of promo she wants. Nicki says "Just fuck my shit up fam"


----------



## Mox Girl

"My cat has more personality than you Nikki" LMAO Nattie :lmao


----------



## Pongo

now i'm curious to see ambrose with a mic tonight


----------



## Jason Golden

Natalya...Damn. That's the first time she was entertaining. Like I'm legit excited for this Nikkie/Natalya feud now.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

This week Smackdown's writers are AJ Styles and Raw's writers are James Ellsworth.


----------



## AlternateDemise

This has to be the show of the year. The first hour of this show has been unreal.


----------



## BuzzKillington

SureUmm said:


> It's _almost _like it wasn't much of a stretch for her to hate Nikki Bella for hotting her way to the top.


Yeah, I wish WWE would just fully commit to the 'reality era' concept. It's clearly what the fans want.


----------



## Hawkke

Fine you internet peons! We'll let people actually talk a little off the leash!! But don't get used to it!

:vince3:vince3


----------



## DGenerationMC

Lothario said:


> The thought of Nikki walking around the house nude just because. *Cena wins.*


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> BUT WHERE DOES MELLA GO FROM HERE !!! cry:cry


I can totally get behind a little triple threat action. This storyline has been surprisingly well done so far, and it just ramped the F*** up tonight. :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

This first hour.

:wtf


----------



## Asuka842

Yes Nattie, because you being Bret Hart's niece in no way helped you get where you are. Hypocrisy, oh Hell yeah.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> "My cat has more personality than you Nikki" LMAO Nattie :lmao


 I thought personality = boobs, in which I don't buy that for a second...


----------



## ElTerrible

Alexa it´s the wrong leg.


----------



## starsfan24

ALEXA :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## razzathereaver

Jane fucking Ellsworth :lmao


----------



## Mra22

AlternateDemise said:


> This has to be the show of the year. The first hour of this show has been unreal.


I know! Feels like the AE days, this show has flown by too.


----------



## Trifektah

Daniel Bryan looks like his fucks to give is literally at zero.


----------



## SovereignVA

Pongo said:


> now i'm curious to see ambrose with a mic tonight


Speak of the devil!

I hope Miz comes out and Ambrose destroys him!


----------



## Phaedra

So Cena is coming back to Shootdown live next week, right into this mess. 

We're getting a shoot dean/renee/miz/maryse story, and a shoot cena/nikki/female division heels storyline lol.

I love this.


----------



## SureUmm

The way tonight's gone I"m half-expecting Bryan to be like "well, if you really wanna get out of this match..." and start unzipping his Dockers.


----------



## Ace

Jane Ellsworth :lmao

This hr has flown by.

Ambrose and they're talking about Renee on commentary.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> I can totally get behind a little triple threat action. This storyline has been surprisingly well done so far, and it just ramped the F*** up tonight. :mark:


Mella going over Nattie & Nikki


----------



## drougfree

Damn so many title matches :tripsscust


----------



## Mra22

Alexa is so hot!!!!!!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

"Dean Ambrose"? Really JBL? :maury


----------



## Mordecay

I love the new Wyatss intro


----------



## Lothario

@Dolorian


"Founding Member of the Shield"


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mra22 said:


> I know! Feels like the AE days, this show has flown by too.


I. WANT. MORE.


----------



## SureUmm

BuzzKillington said:


> Yeah, I wish WWE would just fully commit to the 'reality era' concept. It's clearly what the fans want.


It gets more passionate performances out of people for sure, but it could be really bad for the locker room.


----------



## Jason Golden

I don't know why but I love how Orton and Wyatt's themes are joined together.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Daniel Bryan looks like a dad in that sweater lol! :laugh:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Here comes the MVP of last week :harper


----------



## starsfan24

ALL OF THE TITLE MATCHES NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Ace

drougfree said:


> Damn so many title matches :tripsscust


 Chicago will be a super show, they have to go all in because that crowd will eat you alive otherwise.


----------



## -XERO-

MillionDollarProns said:


> :renee with moment of the night :mark:





Phaedra said:


> Talking smack just became MUST WATCH.
> 
> I think Renee took out Nikki now lol. any mystery now has the answer :Renee did it. she can throw a meaner slap than Brie Bella lol.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811384431969636356


----------



## Mra22

I love that Orton/Wyatt entrance


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

This Smackdown episode is all kinds of brilliant! Sooo out of left field. People straight up :gun:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Loving that new Wyatt entrance with the Orton intro :trips5


----------



## MillionDollarProns

The new Wyatt family is so good


----------



## Crasp

And *some* people say SD is just as bad as Raw. I don't know what fucking shows they're watching.


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean looks unaffected by what happened earlier :lol

I'm sorry but I don't want Total Divas stinking up Dean's storylines at all. Keep that shit out of it!


----------



## starsfan24

Has Phillips said anything this entire show?


----------



## Phaedra

It really seems like nothing is off limits anymore. they know we all know their lives outside of the ring with the advent of social media and total divas etc. keeping up the pretence is a little insulting to what we all know lol.

I'm totally down with this smackdown, it's been great so far.


----------



## Mra22

AngryConsumer said:


> I. WANT. MORE.


Me too! Screw PG


----------



## ElTerrible

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811384431969636356


LOL. That look. Renee is probably wild in bed. She owns having sex. And she enjoyed slapping Miz. :grin2:


----------



## Hawkke

Crasp said:


> And *some* people say SD is just as bad as Raw. I don't know what fucking shows they're watching.


The last two week's Smackdowns? Let's call a spade a spade here, the last two weeks were utter shite.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

30 seconds in and a fucking commercial. Couldn't have a break during that 20 fucking minute entrance, no... got a wait til after the match starts. Brilliant. Guess what, assholes, I changed the fucking channel.


----------



## Lothario

DGenerationMC said:


>












No arguments there :lol


----------



## Mordecay

ElTerrible said:


> LOL. That look. Renee is probably wild in bed. She owns having sex. And she enjoyed slapping Miz. :grin2:


Well, she has a tramp stamp, so maybe she is more wild in real life than what Dean is on tv


----------



## Strategize

Crasp said:


> And *some* people say SD is just as bad as Raw. I don't know what fucking shows they're watching.


This show certainly hasn't been the standard over the past 2 months. Not even close.


----------



## ElTerrible

NT


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Crasp said:


> And *some* people say SD is just as bad as Raw. I don't know what fucking shows they're watching.


The last 3 or4 weeks it has been shit.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Love Harper/Ambrose chemistry.


----------



## -XERO-

TD_DDT said:


> This is savage. I like savage.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Mra22 said:


> Me too! Screw PG


The thing is that outside of Nattie saying "bitch" once this has been a PG show. Just a really good PG show. 
PG isn't the main problem, piss-poor booking and writing is.


----------



## Therapy

A 2 Chains reference? WTF?


----------



## Natecore

Mordecay said:


> Well, she has a tramp stamp, so maybe she is more wild in real life than what Dean is on tv


The Lunatic Minge.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

That powerbomb looked dangerous


----------



## starsfan24

That was an awesome powerbomb.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> @Dolorian
> 
> 
> "Founding Member of the Shield"


Haven't been following the show tonight, I take it that was something on his entrance card?


----------



## Hawkke

That was a sweet powerbomb, always loved the Jackknife! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

This episode is giving me good vibes of those Smackdown episodes before No Mercy :mark:


----------



## Therapy

"Sounds like you had a case of beer"

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Of course Harper eats the L.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

"A case of what?!?!....it sounds like you had a case of beer." GOAT one-liner lol


----------



## Mordecay

Oh SD, you were going so well, why didn't you let Luke pin Dean?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Imagine an Orton/Ambrose program :zayn3


----------



## Hawkke

I thought for a second there we were going to be in for a punt.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Therapy said:


> "Sounds like you had a case of beer"
> 
> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


:HA I spit out some of my own beer on that line.


----------



## Trophies

Orton should invest in a pair of pants to complete his Wyatt family initiation.


----------



## -XERO-

ElTerrible said:


> LOL. That look. Renee is probably wild in bed. She owns having sex. And she enjoyed slapping Miz. :grin2:


----------



## 4freedom

Sorry Ambrose, no shield in SD


----------



## DammitChrist

That fucking pose! :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Sister Abigail into an RKO, beautifully pointless


----------



## Phaedra

hmmmmm, there's three of them and a joint ppv coming up .... hmmmmmm lol.


----------



## bradatar

Sister RKO is beautiful


----------



## AngryConsumer

Love, LOVE, *LOVE* Orton w/ the Wyatts. :mark:


----------



## Hawkke

Lothario said:


> @Dolorian
> 
> 
> "Founding Member of the Shield"


Weren't all the members of the Shield founder members?


----------



## starsfan24

YES MIZ.


----------



## razzathereaver

Oh, what the fuck now? Dean's going through a gauntlet tonight.


----------



## Lothario

Dolorian said:


> Haven't been following the show tonight, I take it that was something on his entrance card?


Yeah it was. I was just gloating. :lol This has been a pretty good episode overall but I couldn't let that one go. :lol


----------



## Headliner

Can't wait for the eventual cat fight between Maryse and Renee.


----------



## Mordecay

IC Ttle is more important than the Universal Title


----------



## SureUmm

I wish Miz would've hit Dean with the belt and started beating the shit out of him, instead of hitting his wrestling finisher to "make a statement". That shit's boring.


----------



## Lavidavi35

starsfan24 said:


> YES MIZ.


Renee should've kept her hands to herself lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Well, saw that one coming a mile away.


----------



## -XERO-

JC00 said:


> I think Vince has the night off and Haitch is running things


----------



## starsfan24

YES ALEXAAAAA :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

well shit, I am fucking desperate to see Ambrose legit clock The Miz around the jaw lol.


----------



## Crasp

The Cleaner said:


> The last 3 or4 weeks it has been shit.


Well that's a matter of perspective really. Last week in particular admitedly wasn't anything, but the other 3 of those 4 weeks I actually enjoyed (perhaps because I _like_ the Ellsworth angle). Raw's had maybe 2 good episodes since the split. SD's had maybe 2 or 3 bad ones (and by "bad", I mean it felt like watching Raw).


----------



## SovereignVA

We still got Corbin vs Ziggler, and Bliss is on her way to the ring.

I gotta rest a little bit, SDLive has been too crazy


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mordecay said:


> IC Ttle is more important than the Universal Title


And that's the way it should be. :cool2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I want to get Alexa's shirt! It's so cute!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Phaedra said:


> hmmmmm, there's three of them and a joint ppv coming up .... hmmmmmm lol.


I like where you are going with that!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Dolph Ziggler vs Baron Corbin 

Two borinng guys that i don't like.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Ready for Ambrose/Renee to murder Miz/Maryse, tbh.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Yeah it was. I was just gloating. :lol This has been a pretty good episode overall but I couldn't let that one go. :lol


Cool 

I think that Tribute To The Troops teaser is not a one off thing and that they will start slowly working toward a Shield reunion to do something with The Club. It may involve Balor as well not just Styles.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

They just couldn't give Harper a W :MAD


----------



## Jason Golden

So much for Smackdown being the B show.


----------



## bradatar

If they give me an Eva debut this is the best SD of the year.


----------



## ElTerrible

OMG please next week hospital episode with Ellsworth and Ambrose in a room together and Ambrose murdering Ellsworth over the TV remote control. :ambrose4


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Wait so Ambrose is feuding with Miz or the Wyatts/Orton?


----------



## Asuka842

If Alexa's opponent is Mickie James, then I'm going to mark out so hard.


----------



## Phaedra

Mugging of Cena said:


> I like where you are going with that!


lol, i think i'm wrong now though, it was to set up even more heat on Miz lol.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Phaedra said:


> well shit, I am fucking desperate to see Ambrose legit clock The Miz around the jaw lol.


Next Intercontinental Champion, I hope. :grin2:


----------



## wwetna1

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ready for Ambrose/Renee to murder Miz/Maryse, tbh.


nNext week Maryse DDTs the bitch outside while Ambrose watches


----------



## bonkertons

This has been great so far. Not one bad segment. Props, WWE.


----------



## Lothario

Mordecay said:


> Oh SD, you were going so well, why didn't you let Luke pin Dean?


Probably because Ambrose losing to the guy who was jobbing clean to Kane a month ago would be fucking stupid. :maury


----------



## -XERO-

AngryConsumer said:


> I. WANT. MORE.


----------



## DOTL

Wyatts == Best thing in WWE


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Considering how great this SD episode has been it wouldn't surprise me if Alexa's opponent is Mickie James.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Phaedra said:


> lol, i think i'm wrong now though, it was to set up even more heat on Miz lol.


I know, now I'm just really confused. :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Alexa. :done:done:done:done


----------



## Phaedra

Asuka842 said:


> If Alexa's opponent is Mickie James, then I'm going to mark out so hard.


stop, i'd die. 

part of me thinks it's eva but i swear if its mickie, it'll be a strip off mark out :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Alexa Bliss!!!!! :smile2:


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Might gotta cop that Lil Miss Bliss shirt


----------



## wwetna1

bad ass little miss bliss shirt


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Talkin' Smack should be epic tonight. Miz and Maryse have to be on there. Renee FLIPS!


----------



## Lothario

Alexa's thighs :banderas


----------



## SureUmm

Alexa's theme like if CBS revived I Dream Of Jeannie but tried to make it all updated and kewl.


----------



## Therapy

That better be Mickie James under the mask!!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ready for Ambrose/Renee to murder Miz/Maryse, tbh.


I don't care for the personal shit, but it and it playing the perfect heel are certainly building a ton of heat.


----------



## AngryConsumer

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I want to get Alexa's shirt! It's so cute!


That's all you!


----------



## the_hound

oh ffs its becky


----------



## Mordecay

It's Becky right?


----------



## -XERO-

*Damn, now Alexa's thighs are lookin' thick to me!* :evil


----------



## starsfan24

Ummm ok. Interesting opponent.


----------



## safc-scotty

Becky under the mask :lmao


----------



## Crasp

_Gee I wonder if that's Becky Lynch_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That's Becky under a mask isn't it lmao.


----------



## Hawkke

You want to talk about over pushed? Those "Sing" commercials are getting a push that outstrips Cena and Reigns combined!


----------



## bradatar

This is Becky


----------



## wwetna1

Becky is a conquistador lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel

......of course that's Becky......


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Gee, I wonder who that mysterious Luchador is.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

you can see that it's becky!

The fuck are they pulling here?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky's thighs even look good in these blue tights. :lol


----------



## Lothario

This match has already went on too long.


----------



## Dolorian

@Lothario'mention got me to tune in here.

Missed the first hour, am I right in assuming that Styles completely destroyed the jobber? Any good highlights so far?


----------



## TD_DDT

Based on the generic outfit, it's definitely someone from the roster.


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah that's definitely Becky.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Oh jeez, that's just as bad as when WCW put Ricky Steamboat under a mask and called him Dos Hombre.

We know what Lynchadore is under that mask...


----------



## Phaedra

THAT'S MICKIE JAMES!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK, so who's the luchadora? Tits too small to be Nikki. She's fucking good, whoever she is.


----------



## Mordecay

Becky's accent is so thick I can't help it but recognize it


----------



## ElTerrible

Woiuld be funny, if they have Becky win, not reveal her identity and next week Mickie James came out with the belt and claimed it was her.


----------



## wwetna1

Therapy said:


> That better be Mickie James under the mask!!!!


too tall and not thick enough. It's Becky by how gruff everything she says is .. E&C conquistador reference ftw


----------



## SureUmm

Becky marks trying to convince themselves she looks hot in this outfit lol


----------



## wkc_23

Obviously that's Becky lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Becky has a better moveset as a luchador.


----------



## Trophies

What is happening :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington

It sounds like Becky. Lol.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Damn, now Alexa's thighs are lookin' thick to me!* :evil


We'll thank Murphy for that lol.


----------



## SovereignVA

That chick has the same finisher as Becky Lynch!


----------



## Therapy

:lol This SD is crazy.. That just happened


----------



## Phaedra

Awww lol just heard her voice lol, looked like mickie's eyes but that's becky lmao


----------



## wwe9391

2 nights in a row where the women champ loses.


----------



## DammitChrist

I love Becky :lol


----------



## Asuka842

FINALLY!! Becky is allowed to get one up on Alexa.

Now watch her lose next week.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

AngryConsumer said:


> That's all you!


Thanks I think lol! :grin2:


----------



## Hawkke

Did JBL just turn on that "character" in 2 seconds flat there mid way through? :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Fucking Becky.... LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington

"The first time you've been hugged by a woman Mauro." :ha

Why is JBL so damn funny tonight.


----------



## SovereignVA

I'm a little disappointed she didn't say _Fuego recto!_ at some point


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Lol. As soon as the chain wrestling started I was like it's Becky for sure.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FaceTime Heel said:


> We'll thank Murphy for that lol.


Now you know d*mn f*cking well, Buddy ain't putting in that type of work.


----------



## AngryConsumer

JBL: I was just assaulted by this purple head. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pongo

this was cooler


----------



## Mordecay

La Lynchadora :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Mauro wins at life


----------



## Crasp

That was a pretty cool Lynchador


----------



## razzathereaver

Who is this geek?


----------



## Dolorian

Asuka842 said:


> FINALLY!! Becky is allowed to get one up on Alexa.
> 
> Now watch her lose next week.


That wasn't Becky, that was a luchador wearing a Becky mask


----------



## wwetna1

Ryder's two partners feuding?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Zentai suits are my fetish and so is Alexa Bliss I'm hard rn


----------



## Phaedra

lol HE'S RIGHT BEHIND YOU! on the truck! lol.


----------



## Mra22

:lol I love Becky


----------



## the_hound

hahahaha i liked that line


----------



## razzathereaver

MANCHILD! :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

AAaaaand now it seems we've flew too close to the sun.. the wings begin to melt.. Icarus begins his tragic plummet back to Earth..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolorian said:


> That wasn't Becky, that was a luchador wearing a Becky mask


She had the mask of Becky....................... AND SHE PUT IT ON MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN.


----------



## wkc_23

Oh great, Mojo in a singles match.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

More people which I don't know or give a fuck about, YAY!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Mojo is underrated. He's a legit athlete. And party boy as well.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Don't tell me they are going to actually try and push this Muppet MoJo as a singles star. fpalm.


----------



## Mordecay

Oh man, I could take Luke's loss, but a fucking Mojo-Hawkings match? Way to kill the momentum SD


----------



## Mra22

AngryConsumer said:


> JBL: I was just assaulted by this purple head.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


JBL is on his game tonight lol


----------



## Lothario

Dolorian said:


> Cool
> 
> I think that Tribute To The Troops teaser is not a one off thing and that they will start slowly working toward a Shield reunion to do something with The Club. It may involve Balor as well not just Styles.


Honestly not looking forward to that tbh. Too soon for a reunion and is more or less an admission of defeat concerning their runs as singles competitors. I can dig a heel Balor, though! They have a lot of work to do making Gallows & Anderson look competent again however. They've killed those guys. :lol


----------



## Pongo

i could've lived without a mojo match in this episode


----------



## Therapy

SD is spiraling downhill now... Was good while the AE flashbacks lasted


----------



## -XERO-

4freedom said:


> Sorry Ambrose, no shield in SD


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Alright_Mate said:


> Becky has a better moveset as a luchador.


Fuck, yeah.


----------



## starsfan24

I'd mark out so hard if Hawkins beats Mojo. But the chances of that are slim....


----------



## ElTerrible

Fuck that was awful. Poor Ryder. How the hell did these scrubs even make it through the NXT cut.


----------



## Jason Golden

YAAAAAAAS Becky! She finally got one in on Alexa.

And I don't give a damn what ANYONE says...Mojo Rawley is awesome.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mordecay said:


> Oh man, I could take Luke's loss, but a fucking Mojo-Hawkings match? Way to kill the momentum SD


Give it a chance. Could be good, and at least it's not something we've already seen 8000 times before. 

And goddammit I like Mojo.


----------



## wwetna1

Hysteria said:


> Don't tell me they are going to actually try and push this Muppet MoJo as a singles star. fpalm.


That muppet has more personality than Alpha, Crews, and a number of other people. HE will get himself over solo or in a team unlike most. They just need to let him Pounce MF's like on Main Event to end matches


----------



## FaceTime Heel

starsfan24 said:


> I'd mark out so hard if Hawkins beats Mojo. But the chances of that are slim....


I might be in the minority that kinda digs Mojo Rawley....fck Hawkins though, lol.


----------



## starsfan24

Mauro just said Chad Hawkins.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Honestly not looking forward to that tbh. Too soon for a reunion and is more or less an admission of defeat concerning their runs as singles competitors. I can dig a heel Balor, though! They have a lot of work to do making Gallows & Anderson look competent again however. They've killed those guys. :lol


I think Balor returning as a heel and forming the Balor Club could be a good move. It would give him a fresh start. Yeah Gallows & Anderson have been booked like they are nothing for months now so they would need to practically give them the tag titles and start building them up from there if it is to work.

I think it is too soon for a full reunion like that with the Shield but you know how it is, Vince will Vince.


----------



## Lothario

Hysteria said:


> Don't tell me they are going to actually try and push this Muppet MoJo as a singles star. fpalm.


If they're smart, yes. He could do with a change of gimmick but he has potential and it's ass backwards to have talent at your disposal and refuse to even attempt to utilize them in a meaningful way. The performer Mojo is today doesn't have to be who will be in six months, and it blows my mind that we complain about the lack of a mid card yet complain when they actually attempt to build one.


----------



## razzathereaver

Mugging of Cena said:


> Mojo is underrated. He's a legit athlete. And party boy as well.


I honestly don't get the hate for him on here. He's fun as fuck.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Mojo is a good hi energy face for the kids and the house shows. Great role player at minimum.


----------



## Crasp

It was going so well and then Mojo happened. Well it's a good opportunity to fix some cornflakes & maybe a cup of tea. Hopefully he'll be gone by the time I get back.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Talkin' Smack should be epic tonight. Miz and Maryse have to be on there. Renee FLIPS!


That Renee is a fiesty, sassy lady. She can handle herself. She just might bury The freaking Miz on Talking Smack.


----------



## Asuka842

And JBL mispronounces Ryan Philippe's last name. Also he's a good actor BTW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mojo is Gronk when he retires from that bullshit no fun league.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

starsfan24 said:


> I'd mark out so hard if Hawkins beats Mojo. But the chances of that are slim....


Ryder hinted that Mojo and Hawkins would be teaming up. Could be the start of their pairing.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Mauro: "Did I say Chad Hawkins again?"

JBL: "Yeah"

Mauro: "WOW!!!!!!"


I really laughed hard at this. My goodness. #DeathByRanallo


----------



## Phaedra

lol, I need cory graves to commentate mojo for my sanity.


----------



## ElTerrible

Packers LB. I bet he could wrestle Muhammad Hassan in a Cheesehead and they´d cheer for Hassan.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

This normie on commentary doesn't watch wrestling wtf.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown has been so good tonight they let their viewers get a drink and have a piss after an hour and 30 minutes by putting on a dead match, how thoughtful.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

razzathereaver said:


> I honestly don't get the hate for him on here. He's fun as fuck.


Yeah in another thread people were shiiiiiitttting on his "hammer time" thing and I'm sitting there watching the GIF just cracking up. Dude is an entertainer.


----------



## SureUmm

"sorry the nearfalls are stepping on your plug, Ryan!"

Wrestling is so funny.


----------



## Therapy

Curt Hawkins is more trash than Corbin.. Why does this guy have a contract?


----------



## CoverD

starsfan24 said:


> Mauro just said Chad Hawkins.


Twice I believe, haha.


----------



## Dolorian

So what will the main event?


----------



## Meeki

Well this has completely killed Smackdown


----------



## Mordecay

Otunga, shut the fuck up

And LOL at even Ryan bury his useless ass


----------



## Headliner

That Pounce was nice. Reminds me of the old Monty Brown TNA days.


----------



## wwetna1

Pounce Period


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I hate when they bring ppl who have no idea about wrestling to commentary.


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811397246034001920
Haha.


----------



## Lothario

It's amazing how little charisma these celebs actually have. No wonder Rock was so successful at crossing over. A lot of these guys are dull as all hell and would drown in this business.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

Shooter sucks.


----------



## Abisial

No more guest stars PLEASE.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Will be very disappointed if Orton doesn't RKO his co-star into oblivion.


----------



## AngryConsumer

CoverD said:


> Twice I believe, haha.


Otunga calling Hawkins "Ryder" now. :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

FaceTime Heel said:


> Mauro: "Did I say Chad Hawkins again?"
> 
> JBL: "Yeah"
> 
> Mauro: "WOW!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> I really laughed hard at this. My goodness. #DeathByRanallo


That was funny, but I still loved how JBL called Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose earlier. What's funnier is how he made that mistake just as Ambrose's music hit.


----------



## ElTerrible

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I hate when they bring ppl who have no idea about wrestling to commentary.


Who cares. He´s a great actor. The way he genuinely smiled, when Mojo won. Oscar-worthy.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Did they call a splash "Stinger Splash"?


----------



## -XERO-

DammitC said:


> I love Becky :lol


Me too <3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811395407091625984


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Come on, how can ya not like this guy. So he's a little goofy. Old school tough-ass motherfucker who's also got a few screws loose. And goddammit those shoulder blocks looked stiff as shit, or else Hawkins just sold the fuck out of them.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Lothario said:


> It's amazing how little charisma these celebs actually have. No wonder Rock was so successful at crossing over. A lot of these guys are dull as all hell and would drown in this business.


Ever see a Harrison Ford interview? Like watching grass grow in a drought.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> It's amazing how little charisma these celebs actually have. No wonder Rock was so successful at crossing over. A lot of these guys are dull as all hell and would drown in this business.


Yeah lots of actors and actresses who are really great at their job just come off as incredibly uncharismatic when they are being themselves in interviews and such. They are shy, awkward, etc.


----------



## bradatar

Hahaha JBL has a few good one liners a night these days


----------



## -XERO-

Sad ass John Cena theme :batista3


----------



## MillionDollarProns

The sad trumpet Cena promo is back :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

The song in Cenas return promo sounds godfatherish


----------



## DammitChrist

Pongo said:


> this was cooler


Aw, I remember this! I loved how Dolph Ziggler was disguised as Sin Cara. I didn't see that coming at all when I was first saw this. I need to go rewatch that moment.

lol JBL was so pissed when he found out it was Ziggler :lol


----------



## Therapy

Crowd gives no shits about Cena... I heard a few boos


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Whoever said earlier that this should be Cena's theme song, I agree. It would fit him, but he'll still have that "Time Is Now" song.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

All I can think of hearing this version of Cena's theme is Luciano Pavarotti singing 'John Cena sucks'.


----------



## Meeki

Wait, why was Cena off in the first place? Filming or some shit?


----------



## Lothario

Dolorian said:


> @Lothario'mention got me to tune in here.
> 
> Missed the first hour, am I right in assuming that Styles completely destroyed the jobber? Any good highlights so far?


Somebody probably got to this by now but yea; he fucking killed him. This,was a legit "plug getting pulled" beatdown. Styles never broke a sweat and then buried him afterwards on the mic. Dean didn't even show which means they've more or less gotten over it all and Vince is (likely)moving on entirely. It's almost as if he's realized how silly it was.

Edit: Speak of the devil. :lmao WTF is Carmella doing? :lmao Looks like she's saddled with Ellsworth now. Bless her heart.


----------



## starsfan24

Haha Ellsworth.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This interview chick kinda thick.


----------



## Dolorian

Hahahah YES someone fucked up the jobbed good! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Ellsworth walking on 2 different colored walking boots :HA


----------



## Headliner

All this bogus stuff on Ellsworth.:lol


----------



## Therapy

Oh god... Ellsworth isn't done yet? fpalm God help us


----------



## Asuka842

Seeing Ellsworth in pain is hilarious. Seeing the interviewer completely no sell it, is even more so.


----------



## Hawkke

Well ok, that sure happened :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Oh no, Ellsworth is going to have a love interest. As if Carmella hasn't been stooped low enough.


----------



## DammitChrist

Did Carmella just turn face??


----------



## ElTerrible

What hurts the most? 

Being interviewed by you.


----------



## wwetna1

Cass going the fuck you mean at home


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

No don't pair Mella with the f*cking bum. PLEASE :no


----------



## AngryConsumer

Carmella w/ Ellsworth? 

:wtf :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Is this the first time Phillips has talked all show. And no Miz on Talking Smack? Lame.


----------



## SovereignVA

I hope John Cena returns and gives Carmella a well-needed AA.

Fuck yes! I'm watching Talking Smack after this, let's go!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Carmella and James Ellsworth? Oh my goodness lol!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I love that we have a heel/passive-aggressive interviewer lady. "You seem to be in a lot pain... but what hurts THE MOST?" :lmao


----------



## Mango13

Please don't ruin Carmella by having her work with that retard ellsworth


----------



## Phaedra

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!!!! :ha


----------



## cgs480

Ellsworth, that lucky SOB.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Jimmy's gonna get him some 'Mella.


----------



## ElTerrible

WTF just happened. Okay where the hell are they going with this.


----------



## Crasp

Here's hoping Corbin goes over.


... There was a time not so long ago I could never have imagined myself saying that...


----------



## scshaastin

New power couple Mellsworth :lol


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Somebody probably got to this by now but yea; he fucking killed him. This,was a legit "plug getting pulled" beatdown. Styles never broke a sweat and then buried him afterwards on the mic. Dean didn't even show which means they've more or less gotten over it all and Vince is (likely)moving on entirely. It's almost as if he's realized how silly it was.
> 
> Edit: Speak of the devil. :lmao WTF is Carmella doing? :lmao Looks like she's saddled with Ellsworth now. Bless her heart.


I am sure I will end up watching that segment a bunch of times on YouTube :lol

Awesome to see they just killed this damn jobber. Get rid of this thrash already.


----------



## wkc_23

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This interview chick kinda thick.


Dasha is bad, my dude. She's just all around beautiful. Face, body, everything.


----------



## Pongo

any other wrestler and i would think he got this in the bag, with dolph i could legit see them making him lose to corbin


----------



## cgs480

Boring Corbin needs to get shipped to RAW.


----------



## Ace

Poor Carmella...

Cass must be furious :lmao


----------



## Jason Golden

Carmella Helping James? That's so fucking random.


----------



## Therapy

Hmmmm

Corbin: Useless trash
Ziggler: Useless spot monkey who has overstayed his "fighting underdog" welcome..

I have no idea who to care less about in this match


----------



## starsfan24

Does the Andre battle royal matter in December? Like come on.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Not sure if I like Corbin's new entrance theatrics or I miss the blood red.


----------



## bonkertons

Zig should start bunning his hair up again. This flow he's got going on just doesn't look right.


----------



## SureUmm

Ziggler is the biggest Mega Death fan on the planet, he should be the most medal athlete.


----------



## ElTerrible

Jason Golden said:


> Carmella Helping James? That's so fucking random.


She´s become too good as a heel for this to be anything else, but another mean twist in her progress. Just not sure where it leads.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just got caught up with everything. Really enjoyed the show so far. Seems like they’re finding their footing again heading into the new year which is promising.


----------



## wwetna1

Lothario said:


> It's amazing how little charisma these celebs actually have. No wonder Rock was so successful at crossing over. A lot of these guys are dull as all hell and would drown in this business.


It's two different worlds. Not many people can work a crowd of people. Comedians, Wrestlers, Broadway acts work in front an audience. That isn't to slight a movie or tv actor at all as thet have to stay in a different head space of how to perform a scene or do something with little reference of if it comes off well or not besides a director. Not everyone is Stephen Amell


----------



## -XERO-

The Cleaner said:


> All I can think of hearing this version of Cena's theme is Luciano Pavarotti singing 'John Cena sucks'.


Hell yeah :lol


----------



## bradatar

Get em Corbin


----------



## Lothario

I could see this being made a triple threat if they're worried about AJ's ankle. Don't think he's cleared.


----------



## MMM2909

Imagine if Carmela stared using Ellsworth as her lackey to help her win matches, that would be so funny


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

For awhile there Corbin and Ziggler wrestled on Raw for soooooo many weeks. Well it felt like that anyway. Maybe I should give these two feuding another chance though.


----------



## Ace

AJ out again :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Pongo said:


> any other wrestler and i would think he got this in the bag, with dolph i could legit see them making him lose to corbin


Hey, I'm ok with giving Corbin a push just to see what he can do in a higher-visibility program.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Not sure if I like Corbin's new entrance theatrics or I miss the blood red.


Same. 

Great minds, my dude. :lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Ziggler's gotten stale and he has no chance of beating AJ but I've decided I'm still rooting for him.

Stale or not, Ziggler vs. Styles should be phenomenal.


----------



## Crasp

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Not sure if I like Corbin's new entrance theatrics or I miss the blood red.


I like it. It's similar to his NXT entrance, which I also liked more than the red light entrance.


----------



## Dolorian

Can we end SD with the delusional jobber walking down to the ring and all three Styles, Corbin and Dolph beating the hell out of him and then fade to black?

One beat down is not enough.


----------



## Hawkke

Seriously! Can I please run the person who decided to play that Extra commercial every ad break through a woodchipper face first?


----------



## Phaedra

would someone be able to tell me what they mean by this wildcard finals stuff? i must've missed the memo.


----------



## Alright_Mate

So Ellsworth goes from being nearly killed to Carmella sucking his dick, what a change of fortunes.


----------



## SureUmm

WWE really likes to have the champ get the #1 contenders match thrown out and make it a triple threat match. I hope they don't do that again.


----------



## scshaastin

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Not sure if I like Corbin's new entrance theatrics or I miss the blood red.


The "connect 4" entrance inspired by the classic board game


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Hawkke said:


> Seriously! Can I please run the person who decided to play that Extra commercial every ad break through a woodchipper face first?


A belt sander would be better -- prolong the agony! :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Watch Ziggler & Corbin f*ck around and actually have a good match :lol


----------



## Therapy

:lol Corbin has went full Sting mode and wrestling with a shirt on already..


----------



## Victor Chaos

wkc_23 said:


> Dasha is bad, my dude. She's just all around beautiful. Face, body, everything.


She reminds me of the Bellas. That's a major compliment.


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah that was a great gif indeed...destroy the jobber.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Alright_Mate said:


> So Ellsworth goes from being nearly killed to Carmella sucking his dick, what a change of fortunes.


Fuck, I'd eat a AJ beat down for that too.


----------



## Mra22

JBL is too much :lol


----------



## Ace

Dolorian said:


> Yeah that was a great gif indeed...destroy the jobber.


 With strikes :lmao, the crowd popped big for the beat down too :lmao

There were children who were jumping up and down at AJ that post match beat down :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns

It's hard being a Ziggler fan. It's like watching somebody you love being tortured, and knowing there's nothing you can do


----------



## SureUmm

This match is like thrash vs. hair metal, with the predictable result.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Cleaner said:


> Fuck, I'd eat a AJ beat down for that too.


I'd eat a couple of AJ beatdowns for that.


----------



## wwe9391

Please win Corbin


----------



## Pongo

The Cleaner said:


> Hey, I'm ok with giving Corbin a push just to see what he can do in a higher-visibility program.


eh ziggler it's my fav fulltimer, i'm not rooting against him in better circumstances, after i don't even know how many feuds lost in a row i just want anyone in his path to kindly fuck off


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> With strikes :lmao, the crowd popped big for the beat down too :lmao


Shows everyone had enough of that muppet. Hopefully that's their way of writing him off the show for good.

But I bet he'll be an entrant at the Rumble.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Can't stand this faux Shawn michaels


----------



## Crasp

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Watch Ziggler & Corbin f*ck around and actually have a good match :lol


Well they've had enough practice at this point. How long was their feud again? 3 decades?


----------



## AngryConsumer

The Cleaner said:


> Fuck, I'd eat a AJ beat down for that too.


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Therapy

Corbins wrestling sucks.. Punch punch, kick, slam, toss to corner of ring..


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'd eat a couple of AJ beatdowns for that.


Sign me too

Although, I'd eat a few Strowman squashes for the lady on my sig lol


----------



## bonkertons

Dat Ziggler drop kick.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crasp said:


> Well they've had enough practice at this point. How long was their feud again? 3 decades?


It might've been longer, I stopped counting after 3 decades :lol


----------



## T-Viper

championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity championship opportunity


----------



## ElTerrible

Alright_Mate said:


> So Ellsworth goes from being nearly killed to Carmella sucking his dick, what a change of fortunes.


The other member nailed it. Being led on by Carmella, helping her win matches and the title eventually, because he is in love, will be another way to develop her master manipulator character, and his delusional character. The idea of Ellsworth as a manager and all the possible backstage segments has me kind of excited now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ about to stiff Otunga worse than he did Ellsworth earlier tonight. :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Thinking way ahead here but I’m guessing Ellsworth will be Carmella’s new lackey. I think it would be kind of funny to see him get beat up by women every week. Plus, he gets away from Dean, AJ, and the rest of the main event scene.

Oh and hoping for a Corbin win or Triple Threat next week.


----------



## -XERO-

Hawkke said:


> That was a sweet powerbomb, always loved the Jackknife! :mark:


Same here.


----------



## Ace

70 pages with 10 minutes left and Talking Smack still to come.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolorian said:


> Shows everyone had enough of that muppet. Hopefully that's their way of writing him off the show for good.
> 
> But I bet he'll be an entrant at the Rumble.


Best case scenario: James Ellsworth attempts to make his entrance in the rumble match, and a heel attacks him from behind in order to steal his spot.


----------



## TD Stinger

AngryConsumer said:


> AJ about to stiff Otunga worse than he did Ellsworth earlier tonight. :lmao


Damn it, don’t get my hopes up, lol.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> I think it would be kind of funny to see him get beat up by women every week. Plus, he gets away from Dean, AJ, and the rest of the main event scene.


YES have the jobber get slapped and beat around by the women too :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ace said:


> 70 pages with 10 minutes left and Talking Smack still to come.


:banderas


----------



## Zigberg

Why is Ziggler's no.1 contendership being put up? Only just tuned in.


----------



## Alright_Mate

ElTerrible said:


> The other member nailed it. Being led on by Carmella, helping her win matches and the title eventually, because he is in love, will be another way to develop her master manipulator character, and his delusional character. The idea of Ellsworth as a manager and all the possible backstage segments has me kind of excited now.


If that's the way they go then I agree, it could be fucking great.

Deluded Ellsworth could actually be comedy gold, just no more main event scene from now on.


----------



## scshaastin

DammitC said:


> Best case scenario: James Ellsworth attempts to make his entrance in the rumble match, and a heel attacks him from behind in order to steal his spot.


Kind of like someone named Curtis Axel.


----------



## Ace

It's been a great show tonight and will be great next week too, hope the ratings are good for both shows.


----------



## starsfan24

AJ is gold on commentary.


----------



## Hawkke

Therapy said:


> :lol Corbin has went full Sting mode and wrestling with a shirt on already..


Someone must have told Vince about the tummy face..


----------



## Dolorian

DammitC said:


> Best case scenario: James Ellsworth attempts to make his entrance in the rumble match, and a heel attacks him from behind in order to steal his spot.


I sure hope that's what happens don't want no jobber meddling with the Rumble.


----------



## -XERO-

scshaastin said:


> The "connect 4" entrance inspired by the classic board game


:dance


----------



## Ace

They're really trying to put Corbin over by AJ being afraid of him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Zigberg said:


> Why is Ziggler's no.1 contendership being put up? Only just tuned in.


Corbin attacked him earlier, Ziggler demanded a match tonight from Bryan, Bryan gave it to him and added the #1 contender stip.


----------



## Pongo

Zigberg said:


> Why is Ziggler's no.1 contendership being put up? Only just tuned in.


because corbin floored him at the start of the episode and ziggler demanded a match, bryan said if he wanted the match he had to put his contendership on the line


----------



## marshal99

corbin vs aj would be something new.


----------



## Dolorian

I like how Styles is selling his concern about Corbin.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Corbin getting cocky again...loss incoming.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I think AJ is getting legit annoyed with Otunga's stupid questions.


----------



## starsfan24

Oh my.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Ace said:


> It's been a great show tonight and will be great next week too, hope the ratings are good for both shows.


They'll probz go all out for the first Smackdown of the new year too. Good times ahead...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Somebody look outside the ring for Ziggler's head.


----------



## Ace

Shut up, how about that :lmao


----------



## bonkertons

Can Austin Aries replace Otunga on commentary?


----------



## Zigberg

The Cleaner said:


> Corbin attacked him earlier, Ziggler demanded a match tonight from Bryan, Bryan gave it to him and added the #1 contender stip.


Riiiiiiight... Makes sense, Ziggler gets attacked and then has to put up his no.1 contendership for reasons. Classic WWE logic.


----------



## Hawkke

DammitC said:


> Best case scenario: James Ellsworth attempts to make his entrance in the rumble match, and a heel attacks him from behind in order to steal his spot.


I don't know, since Titus botched the fastest elimination attempt that year, it might be up to Ellsworth to get it right.


----------



## Oneiros

Dolorian said:


> YES have the jobber get slapped and beat around by the women too :mark:


A guy like him getting a WWE contract, then getting wins over the WWE champ, THEN getting involved with the women?

That's what I call living the dream.


----------



## DammitChrist

SHUT UP Otunga

Edit: LOL AJ really wanted Ziggler to win there :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

What a clothesline! :damn


----------



## starsfan24

Damn Otunga sucks so bad.


----------



## Therapy

Finisher spam incoming


----------



## Lothario

Holy hell Otunga and AJ's banter is fucking underrated.


"Corbin can't keep his eyes off of you, AJ."
"I'm a good looking gu--" 
"Nothing to do with it."


:maury


----------



## ElTerrible

I like that Corbin works a big man style according to his hate for midgets. Not trying to get cheered for fancy moves.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dolorian said:


> YES have the jobber get slapped and beat around by the women too :mark:


I’d be up for Nikki giving him the Rack Attack personally. I mean physically at least, she looks like she could dominate him.


----------



## Ace

CM Punk chants.

Please reference them AJ :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> It's been a great show tonight and will be great next week too, hope the ratings are good for both shows.


Yeah the ratings for RAW last night were up from last week. Good stuff.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ace said:


> Shut up, how about that :lmao


:HA :HA :HA


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn AJ is as good as Miz putting people over on commentary.


----------



## bonkertons

Maybe Otunga should take a page out of Byron's book and play the pussy when interacting with heels.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

CM Punk chants? WTF


----------



## Pongo

Zigberg said:


> Riiiiiiight... Makes sense, Ziggler gets attacked and then has to put up his no.1 contendership for reasons. Classic WWE logic.


ziggler demanded the match, bryan just said if you eat a pin you can't keep the status of no.1 contender

it actually makes lot of sense.. even in legit sports you can lose the no.1 contendership if you lose a filler match


----------



## Ace

Good to have two champions in the match :lmao

AJ putting over Corbin huge.


----------



## Lothario

Corbin has a beautiful moveset. Deep Six and End of Days are too pleasing to the eye to be finishers/signatures for a heel.


----------



## ElTerrible

Could AJ help Ziggler win to avoid Corbin?


----------



## bonkertons

Pongo said:


> ziggler demanded the match, bryan just said if you eat a pin you can't keep the status of no.1 contender
> 
> it actually makes lot of sense.. even in legit sports you can lose the no.1 contendership if you lose a filler match


Agreed, plus he gave Ziggler the option. He didn't have to take the match. I had no problem with the decision.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Corbing is awesome.

AJ is amazing on Commentary.


----------



## starsfan24

Was about to say how long was that goddamn count?


----------



## SureUmm

Styles using the emphasis "do a great 'job'" :lol


----------



## Ace

Beat them both down AJ


----------



## wwetna1

That 10 shit is annoying


----------



## Therapy

:mark: Heel AJ rules... God he is fucking great


----------



## TD Stinger

Therapy said:


> Finisher spam incoming


Tbf, Dolph really hasn’t beat anyone with the Zig Zag in a long time. The Superkick at this point is his exclusive finish. And as much as the Superkick has been bastardized in recent years, at least Dolph usually finishes people off with it.

Also, Tye Dillinger, I love you man, but this fucking Ten Chant sucks.

And FINALLY AJ is beating people up like a heel champion should.


----------



## -XERO-

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Double count out, so triple threat. Figures.


----------



## Lothario

Called it before the match began. Triple threat next week. They're worried about the ankle.


----------



## bonkertons

lol, please someone make a gif of AJ running in out of nowhere with that chair. That was fucking epic.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles with a chair! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

Good to see A.J. destroying both of these scrubs.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

And here it comes...triple threat.


----------



## starsfan24

Triple Threat. I'll take it.


----------



## ElTerrible

So AJ is not cleared to have a match next week.


----------



## SovereignVA

I'll take the triple threat, keeps things fresh.

You know Zigglers eating the pin though :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate

Triple threat then I'll take that.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ is obviously not 100% yet. Hence the triple threat


----------



## marshal99

triple threat match. whoever wins face john cena next. Lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

That could be you AJ. That could be you AJ. That could be you AJ. THAT COULD BE YOU AJ!!!!! UGH!!!! STOP IT DUDE!!!!!:tripsscust:Out:beckywhat:MAD:fuckthis

Ok I may have overreacted a little... or a lot lol!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"WWE Triple Threat" Daniel ? :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

Why in God's name is Bryan wearing a button up Cosby sweater?


----------



## 4freedom

That was escalated quickly. And here we go another Triple Threat.


----------



## Headliner

This jobber nonsense of a WWE title picture. Cena can't come back soon enough.


----------



## AngryConsumer

ALL THE TITLES NEXT WEEK!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

WWE triple threat championship match


----------



## starsfan24

A NEW TRIPLE THREAT CHAMPIONSHIP??? :mark:

Could've worded that a bit better Daniel.


----------



## Natecore

What a stupid fucking finish fpalm


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

That could be good. 

Damn good show tonight -- the SD writers came back from their early Christmas vacation. :lol


----------



## Liger!Liger!

"WWE triple threat championship match"

go home bryan, you're drunk


----------



## Ace

AJ definitely not 100% yet.

Explains why he beat Ellsworth with strikes and why they've turned it into a triple threat.


----------



## MMM2909

This was an amazing show, well done SDL writers


----------



## Mra22

Triple Theat? :lol Great ending to SD other than Bryan butchering his line


----------



## starsfan24

Damn good show tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

Don’t want to come across as a hypocrite so I’ll reiterate. I enjoyed Ellsworth’s involvement in the Dean-AJ feud for the first few weeks. But then it got to the point of overkill.

Don’t think it’s any big coincidence that the moment he gets beaten down by the champ and basically put in the women’s division, the show automatically gets that much better.


----------



## Ace

My vote for the best episode of the year, the 2 hours flew by.


----------



## Dolorian

Ok, off to YouTube to watch Styles destroy the jobber on repeat :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Pretty good SD


----------



## bonkertons

Ace said:


> AJ definitely not 100% yet.
> 
> Explains why he beat Ellsworth with strikes and why they've turned it into a triple threat.


I hope he is 100%, otherwise Corbin lawn-darting Ziggler into him was pretty fucked up.


----------



## Therapy

Usually the first to shit on WWE shows but SD was a solid show tonight.. Ending was a bit meh but forgettable..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

GODDAMN AJ is how you book a heel World Champion. Those repeated chairshots were brilliant. Take note Raw bookers.

Fantastic ending to probably the best SDLive yet.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Headliner said:


> This jobber nonsense of a WWE title picture. Cena can't come back soon enough.


It's good filler. At least they're not dragging out another old feud for months. And I think there's one or two good matches in it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

When he said "Triple Fett" match on accident, I thought we were going to see Bobba and Jango show up to take on AJ Styles 

10/10 SD


----------



## Mox Girl

Dammit WWE, all I wanted was for Dean to be the one to massacre Ellsworth and you can't even give me that??? BOO.


----------



## marshal99

The jobber got the chick , so well done ellsworth.


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> This jobber nonsense of a WWE title picture. Cena can't come back soon enough.


 AJ and Cena/Taker will have a stare down after the match.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

AngryConsumer said:


> ALL THE TITLES NEXT WEEK!


IC title as well? If so, then I see that as the only one changing hands.


----------



## DammitChrist

Now that's the Greatest Santa Hat that Ever Lived on his head


----------



## ElTerrible

TD Stinger said:


> Don’t want to come across as a hypocrite so I’ll reiterate. I enjoyed Ellsworth’s involvement in the Dean-AJ feud for the first few weeks. But then it got to the point of overkill.
> 
> Don’t think it’s any big coincidence that the moment he gets beaten down by the champ and basically put in the women’s division, the show automatically gets that much better.


Or you could argue WWE made you desire a beatdown of Ellsworth and finally delivered it. Now you are happy. The whole crowd was happy and engaged. And you will actually care to see him being led on by Carmella and take beatings from women, too.


----------



## MMM2909

When is talking smack starting?


----------



## starsfan24

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> IC title as well? If so, then I see that as the only one changing hands.


Not yet I don't think.


----------



## Dylan lols

unk


----------



## Dolorian

MMM2909 said:


> When is talking smack starting?


Airs after 205 in 1 hour.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Need to take a deep breath after that episode, WOW!

That first 1hr 20 mins were some of the best stuff I've seen WWE produce all year, so many entertaining and key moments.

Styles, Miz, Carmella, Natalya & Corbin were fantastic tonight, terrific work by all five. 

Mojo vs Hawkins was the only downside to this episode, but it allowed everyone to have a piss break so good on them.

9/10 for that episode, one of the best episodes since the Brand Split, they pretty much did everything right tonight, if you didn't enjoy that show then you are one boring person.


----------



## Dolorian

:mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

MMM2909 said:


> When is talking smack starting?


Talking Smack starts once 205 finishes. It'll start around 10:40 EST at the earliest. If not, then it'll start at 11:00 EST.


----------



## Ace

Dolorian said:


> :mark:


 The GOAT thumbnail :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Now we need the jobber to show up next Monday on RAW thinking it is Tuesday and that he is on SD just to get mauled by Braun.


----------



## Mox Girl

This is the first time in forever that Natalya has actually been interesting :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I hope to see you guys next week! :grin2:


----------



## bonkertons

Great show.


----------



## TD Stinger

ElTerrible said:


> Or you could argue WWE made you desire a beatdown of Ellsworth and finally delivered it. Now you are happy. The whole crowd was happy and engaged. And you will actually care to see him being led on by Carmella and take beatings from women, too.


You could argue that, yes.

But, bringing down about a month’s worth of shows to me wasn’t the best. Him beating Styles in that Ladder match really didn’t need to happen. Either way, he looks to be away from that now and now he can appropriately entertain us in a better spot.


----------



## -XERO-

Dolorian said:


> Ok, off to YouTube to watch Styles destroy the jobber on repeat :mark:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811378428087676928


----------



## Dolorian

bonkertons said:


> Great show.


Quite easy to write a good SD show...

1. Show jobber
2. Squash jobber
3. Profit

Simple.


----------



## Headliner

Therapy said:


> Usually the first to shit on WWE shows but SD was a solid show tonight.. Ending was a bit meh but forgettable..


I think Harper/Ambrose with the Wyatt Family and Miz interference should have ended the show. Plus Miz should have taunted Renee at the end after attacking Ambrose.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Dolorian said:


> :mark:


DELIGHTFUL

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Liger!Liger! said:


> DELIGHTFUL
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


No, it is...


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dolorian said:


> :mark:


Oh, how sweet that was. :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Fantastic, truly FANTASTIC show this week.

Only downer was the Nikki/Nattie/Melba crap. Just kill that feud, no one will be upset.


----------



## Hawkke

I have to say.. that was the most consistently entertaining show WWE has put on all year, not the highest highs or the lowest lows, just a solid, attention keeping, good quality episode. Something, might I say, that is all I really want from a program, just to consistently entertain me while it's on. Not make spend part of the time sticking my fingers in my eyes.. (Y)


----------



## bonkertons

Rated R Maryse said:


> Fantastic, truly FANTASTIC show this week.
> 
> Only downer was the Nikki/Nattie/Melba crap. Just kill that feud, no one will be upset.


Why? Not that I'd really care if they did kill it, but it's actually kind of refreshing to see them actually dedicate some time into two women's division feuds. 

Were you hoping the attacker was Eva or something? I thought that segment came off really well.


----------



## Hawkke

TD Stinger said:


> Don’t want to come across as a hypocrite so I’ll reiterate. I enjoyed Ellsworth’s involvement in the Dean-AJ feud for the first few weeks. But then it got to the point of overkill.


That is exactly true, WWE had gold on their hands for the first 2, maybe 3 weeks, at week 4 we should have had this segment, it would have cemented Ellsworth as the lovable loser of the year and would have gotten AJ probably at least a touch of heel heat out of it, but, as always they just hang on a little too long. The venomous reaction to it all here was laughably overblown at times considering some of the rest of the utter shit on WWE programming, but it wasn't fully without merit.. They hurt Ellsworth's stock in the process.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Alot of Total Divas references on that show. A lot of storylines brewing from there. I actually hope Renee isnt put in the Ambrose/Miz storyline. That would just be an unneccessay romance feud that niether Miz OR Ambrose need right now. And as good as Renee is, keep Total Divas storylies out of WWE storylines.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Ace said:


> My vote for the best episode of the year, the 2 hours flew by.


Really? It was an alright show but I think there have been better. For example, the two SDL during the No Mercy buildup where Ambrose vs Styles was the main event and Cena interfered and Ziggler put his career on the line. I also loved the week after that where AJ and Ambrose DESTORYED Cena.


----------



## DammitChrist

It's time for Talking Smack!!!! Wonder how Renee Young is going to react after tonight :mark:


----------



## Ace

Hawkke said:


> I have to say.. that was the most consistently entertaining show WWE has put on all year, not the highest highs or the lowest lows, just a solid, attention keeping, good quality episode. Something, might I say, that is all I really want from a program, just to consistently entertain me while it's on. Not make spend part of the time sticking my fingers in my eyes.. (Y)


 Perfectly put Hawk.

This is why it was the show of the year for me, just proves you can still do well without stars on the show.

All you need to do is be creative and take the shackles off talent. I hope Vince continues to do this for SD and does the same for Raw.


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan is so ecstatic to see Santa :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Alot of Total Divas references on that show. A lot of storylines brewing from there. I actually hope Renee isnt put in the Ambrose/Miz storyline. That would just be an unneccessay romance feud that niether Miz OR Ambrose need right now. And as good as Renee is, keep Total Divas storylies out of WWE storylines.


It’s not really a romance feud since both guys have women. This provides a reason for Dean to be really pissed and a really pissed Dean is the best. Plus it gives plenty of material for Miz to work with.


----------



## wwetna1

took a min for me to realize it is Rhyno as Santa


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Is Santa Rhyno? :quite


----------



## AngryConsumer

Rhyno as Santa Clause... :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Rhyno as a Santa hitting on Renee.

Didn’t think I’d be saying that tonight.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I know I've said it before but Corbin is legit. He actually tells you straight up that he's a star.


----------



## DammitChrist

TD Stinger said:


> Rhyno as a Santa hitting on Renee.
> 
> Didn’t think I’d be saying that tonight.


Ah, that was Rhyno? lol I knew he looked and sounded familiar :lol

He's hitting on Becky!! lol didn't see that coming :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Rhyno and Mrs. Claus "on a break". :lmao


----------



## Ace

Did Becky just say - "Father won't let me come on Talking Smack again?" :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Rhyno Claus :lol


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

TD Stinger said:


> It’s not really a romance feud since both guys have women. This provides a reason for Dean to be really pissed and a really pissed Dean is the best. Plus it gives plenty of material for Miz to work with.


Its a different type of romance angle, where the valiant hero has to protect the honor and dignity of his maiden and their relationship. Ambrose got mad because Miz messed with his girl and that is pretty much a romance angle. I wont hate on it too much because I dont know how it will turn out. But I just hope they dont involve Renee too much into this and keep their romance life out of it. I personally dont like it when non-wrestlers are given storylines.


----------



## Ace

Rhyno rubbing up on Renee, Ambrose won't be happy :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Rhyno angling for a 3 way with Renee and Becky. I can respect that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

What the fuck is a Wild Card finals?


----------



## wwetna1

Rhyno is one of a kind


----------



## wwe9391

This Santa stuff with Rhyno is funny, but lets be real if this shit was on Raw people be hating on it


----------



## ElTerrible

That really is a stacked show. They even pulled out the big tag teams.


----------



## wwetna1

Ace said:


> Rhyno rubbing up on Renee, Ambrose won't be happy :lol


Rhynos thigh is bigger than his body, he'll suck it up.

They all seemed to have rolled with today as a no f's given day and it worked from start to finish. Shocked Miz and Maryse haven't walked in though


----------



## JC00

wwe9391 said:


> This Santa stuff with Rhyno is funny, but lets be real if this shit was on Raw people be hating on it


If this was "Raw Talk" Mick Foley would be the Santa and he would be taking it way too seriously.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Ace said:


> Rhyno rubbing up on Renee, Ambrose won't be happy :lol


Not a good day for Ambrose and Renee.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I don't know how to make GIFs but if someone could PLEASE make one when Becky gave the camera that cheeky look when Bryan referred to her used to being a heel. :sk:sk


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm going to miss Santa Rhyno once Talking Smack ends. He's entertaining as fuck playing this role


----------



## wwetna1

Natalya got lost there totally and went on a loop


----------



## ElTerrible

Daniel just having a dig at Vince and the term wildcard finals. LOL.


----------



## wwetna1

Bryan took a piss on Natalya. She only got a job because she was a Hart lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Rhyno Claus is literally the best thing on WWE this whole week


----------



## ElTerrible

I´m not sure Renee was kidding with the naughty list. I think he got the hint.


----------



## wwetna1

lmfao WWE making a union joke


----------



## Ace

It's the thought that counts, the elves have unionized :lmao


----------



## Ace

Next weeks episode is stacked, it has a very good chance of topping Roadblock.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

DammitC said:


> I'm going to miss Santa Rhyno once Talking Smack ends. He's entertaining as fuck playing this role


While he may not be santa next week, I think they understand his versatility and will keep giving him opportunities like this.


----------



## SovereignVA

Daniel just admitted that Brie got pushed because of their looks :lmao


----------



## Asuka842

wwetna1 said:


> Bryan took a piss on Natalya. She only got a job because she was a Hart lol


Honestly I was kind of hoping that Nikki would be the one to bring that up. Because yeah, being Bret's niece and Jim Neidhart's daughter certainly didn't hurt her when it came to getting a job with WWE/sticking around for as long as she has.

It's the obvious retort to Nattie's attack, because she's a hypocrite about it.


----------



## wwetna1

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Not a good day for Ambrose and Renee.


what happens when you cash them them E! checks 



SovereignVA said:


> Daniel just admitted that Brie got pushed because of their looks :lmao


Daniel said a lot of them got hired for their looks back then with the Diva Search, which is as mcuh a fact as Natalya only being there because of a last name as opposed to her own ring skills, looks, or charisma


----------



## starsfan24

Just caught up on Talking Smack.....good lord Rhyno......


----------



## The Dazzler

Santa Rhyno was amazing. I love Smackdown and Talking Smack. :grin2:


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Good*
Nikki Bella and Maryse looking like goddesses as ususal
The Lynchadora
A.J. Styles treating James Ellsworth the way he should've been treated from day one.
A.J. Styles destroying Boring Corbin and Dolph Ziggler
The Miz vs. Renee

*
Bad*
Luke Harper losing again
Dolph Ziggler and Boring Corin in the main event scene


----------



## Hawkke

Ace said:


> Perfectly put Hawk.
> 
> This is why it was the show of the year for me, just proves you can still do well without stars on the show.
> 
> All you need to do is be creative and take the shackles off talent. I hope Vince continues to do this for SD and does the same for Raw.


As fun as it was, I do also have to admit though, using those three worked shoots like they did in the first three segments of one show wasn't the most... efficient.. At least one of those should have been saved. I suppose I could be over thinking it, but it felt like quite the blown load there all at once.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

AJ beating the crap out of Ellsworth was AWESOME. Though idiotic on WWE's part that they book a feud where everyone wants to see the dastardly heel beat the crap out of the underdog babyface. And it was kind of awkward that Ziggler didn't give a shit about Ellsworth, but funny. And even though Corbin and Dolphs feud was awful its brilliant continuation that Corbin came out and jumped Ziggler, putting himself into the Title picture. Kayfabe wise Corbin knows he can beat Ziggler. And once again the End Of Days is such an epic move.

Its awkward as well though that two most potential exciting WWE Title feuds right now are both heel vs heel. AJ vs. Miz and AJ vs. Corbin.

Bliss vs Luchadora was a lot of fun as well. Nice just to see Becky showcasing some different moves. And nice to see something different, and for Becky to get to look good.

Miz v Crews was fun. Crews needs a heel turn though, or an edge to him, something to make him more interesting and exciting. And as much as I hate seeing Maryse sent to the back, it was nice to see Miz win without her help. I've got zero complaints about Maryse helping Miz win all his matches, but it gives me hope that Miz has a bright future ahead in 2017. Nice post match promo as well, "obsession" was such a weird choice of words from Renee though. And...so surely Maryse laying out Renee with a French Kiss is incoming now...RIGHT?

There was ZERO, absolutely *ZERO* need to have Ambrose take out Bray, Orton and beat Harper. Harper looked like a beast last week, this week he loses to Dean even with Bray and Randy at ringside. That was dumb, typical WWE Super Babyface booking. Loved Miz picking the bones here, I can so dig two Miz and Maryse appearances every week.

KEEP THE D LIST CELEBS OFF OF SMACKDOWN.

Mojo Rawley gets a lot of hate but he's fun to watch.

Im excited for the triple threat match next week.



bonkertons said:


> Why? Not that I'd really care if they did kill it, but it's actually kind of refreshing to see them actually dedicate some time into two women's division feuds.
> 
> Were you hoping the attacker was Eva or something? I thought that segment came off really well.


Didn't have to be Eva, but someone more exciting than Nattie. Natalya is such a buzz kill thesedays, she's just Nattie. She's so bland. And Nikki's been feuding with the terrible Carmella for four months, now bland Nattie. Its just such boring TV. And I'm sick of WWE using IWC cliche material against Nikki in promos. These promos just read like some generic wrestling forum post about how Nikki sucks. I'm a huge Nikki fan but what they're using her for is almost unwatchable as a Nikki fan. The worst part is whenever these promos are cut against her Nikki is booked to just stand there and take it so the smarks in the crowd can pop for it because of the narrative that "Nikki sucks".

It is nice to see two women's feuds as opposed to just an endless Horsewoman feud.


----------



## Screwball

AJ's murder of Ellsworth was great, but the latter will be back. There's no getting off the Ellsworth ride.

Miz once again showed what a great dick he is, he plays that "role" to a tee. What a resurgence. 

Very interested to see the Renee-Ambrose dynamic play out on-screen as it has a Elizabeth-Savage feel to it on paper.

Rhyno on TS was fantastic.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Why the hell does Smackdown have 4 commentators? Tom Phillips sits there doing nothing 90% of the time


----------



## the_hound

santa rhyno was fucking hillarious, making the ho ho jokes at renne


----------



## TR009

wwe9391 said:


> This Santa stuff with Rhyno is funny, but lets be real if this shit was on Raw people be hating on it


You can bet your sweet ass they would be.


----------



## Erik.

Thoughts on the show:


- AJ is so damn over it's unreal, I can't wait for him to be a fully fledged face to be honest. What a pointless opening match though. Ellsworth selling like an absolute champ :lmao Absolutely loved the beating afterwards. Seems to be what Ellsworth is best at really, getting his ass kicked. Pretty good contract that :lol

- Surprised at how over Ziggler is to be fair. I think these two will put on a great match but Ziggler being in the match or shown as a credible threat is just strange. I guess it just allows AJ to have a fresh match up going into the new year. What the fuck is Baron Corbin doing here? :lmao - literally zero fucks given by the crowd or AJ and Ziggler in the ring :lol :lol - my god Corbin is dreadful on the mic :lmao

- Miz/Crews - couldn't care less. Skip.

- Oh shit, Miz spitting truths on Renee Young, didn't expect that :mark: :mark:

- Even Natalya spitting truths :lol :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Harper/Ambrose time. Match fucking sucked. Though to be fair, it's what TV matches should be. Shouldn't be giving us PPV level matches on television, it should always be used for storyline advancements and I guess it done that with the Wyatts giving him a beat down at the end to show their dominance and unity and then The Miz coming down afterwards and taking advantage by attacking him again. Job well done, well booked.

- Women shit. Skip.

- Mojo/Hawkins. Skip.

- Cena returns next week :mark:

- Ellsworth selling the injuries :lmao :lmao 

- Corbin/Ziggler main event. I feel like I've seen this match far too much this season, that was legit one of the worst feuds of the year. Man, what a horrendous ending too. No one wants to see Corbin in the main event, like he has no chance of winning so why even put him in the match? I hope with Cena coming back next week he's not going to end up being used to put Corbin over in some way.



All in all a decent show.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

I notice Baron Corbin doesnt wrestle topless anymore. :grin2: It might have something to do with the body shaming he is experiencing in social media because his tummy have face. I remember someone even made a Twitter account of his tummy. I also remember back in august he fought back on twitter to the fans who body shames him for being "fat".


----------



## sarcasma

Cena vs Styles vs Ambrose triple threat is headlining a Jan Smackdown, I think he 17th. 

I was watching the Boston Celtics vs Memphis Grizzlies game and they were advertising it....in Memphis.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

sarcasma said:


> Cena vs Styles vs Ambrose triple threat is headlining a Jan Smackdown, I think he 17th.
> 
> I was watching the Boston Celtics vs Memphis Grizzlies game and they were advertising it....in Memphis.


Does that means it's Styles/Taker at Royal Rumble then? It would be pretty stupid to have that triple threat if Cena/Styles were facing off the next week on PPV, but you never know with WWE. People should be happy if it's Styles/Taker though as it's unlikely Taker wins that match. He's not losing again at WM and if Cena/Taker was to be for the title, Cena would have to walk in champion.


----------



## Zigberg

Pongo said:


> ziggler demanded the match, bryan just said if you eat a pin you can't keep the status of no.1 contender
> 
> it actually makes lot of sense.. even in legit sports you can lose the no.1 contendership if you lose a filler match


...But champions can lose matches and keep their titles. Logic.


----------



## chronoxiong

Enjoyed last night's Smackdown. Some personal shots/insults were given and that was a nice change to see. Renee's relationship with Dean Ambrose is finally revealed and of course, Nattie gets to deliver a memorable promo for once in her career on Nikki Bella. Ellsworth took a beating from AJ Styles like a champ and sold his injuries very well. Not sure what Carmella leaving with him backstage is leading to. 

The Miz was great all night and with him coming to attack Ambrose after the New Wyatt Family beat him down was a great way to get more heel heat. Not sure how I feel about Corbin main eventing again. His match against Ziggler was not bad. Can't wait for Cena to return to breathe some life into the show.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Wow. I can’t remember the last time I watched a full Weekly, SmackDown or Raw, there was simply nothing to skip on this weeks SmackDown. For once. Finally. So on that basis alone, this was awesome. As an extra treat, it seems they’re finally done with Ellsworth too! As soon as they remove Otunga and JBL from commentary it’ll basically be perfect. 

I think what helps is SmackDown booking seems to be moving back towards what made the show so beloved after the split. You take a roster of very talented dudes but dudes that have effectively been dropped to C rank or lower by the WWE Shuffle and start moving them into places you’ve maybe never seen them before… and proving that this can work. I can get behind Ziggler being SmackDown’s top babyface. Meanwhile Natalya makes a fun heel, I still don’t care for Carmella but I do like me some Nikki Bella. It’s about damn time they booked the Wyatt’s strong. It’s about damn time they started moving Corbin up the card. I guess booking really is more important than actual talent. 

That doesn’t mean there aren’t problems. Maybe it’s because I have no context for this Fluffy stuff, but isn’t it out of Miz’s character to put the Intercontinental Title on the line so he can get a rematch on someone who is effectively a nobody on SmackDown in the name of his pride? These matches always play out in the same way, too, the Miz looks like a fool, his opponent is booked like a superhuman, shenanigans ensue and in the end it actually takes very little for Miz to win once he starts cheating. What kind of message is that? The Renee Young part was a bit of a surprise though. 

Also has Dean pissed someone off? He got a win over Luke Harper but then the New Wyatt’s and The Miz both laid him the fuck out.


----------

